# Old Country BBQ Pits Wrangler Smoker Review



## lphamilton1

Just went out and bought this from Academy this past week when i finally couldnt take the cheapo smoker i had before anymore.   I have to say this smoker is outstanding for the price range its in of right at 499 right now.  This smoker is fully made of 3/16" steel which for 500 bucks you cant beat that.   Being im a welder anyways i naturally look the build of something before i buy it but for anybody who looks into buying this smoker i recommend you take a quick glance over it before purchasing.   there constructed very well but if you ask the workers at academy to see there inventory of them in the back they will gladly let you look to see which one you want.   Look at the welds between the smoke chamber and firebox, the door seals, and the hinges and pick the best looking one you find.   i spent the first two nights i had it seasoning it and playing around with temps and i gotta say i was extremely impressed.   without any modifications and using lump for a coal bed and two splits of oak it gets up to temp in around 20 mins at 225 to 275 range and it will hold this temp for atleast an hr and fifteen minutes and then consume a split every hr or so after that.    very easy to maintain that temp by just opening stack all the way and intake vent at about 25%.   the big shock for me was when i put to oven thermometers in mine one by baffle from firebox and one by stack and gota say at grate level the stack side is about 50 degrees hotter then firebox side but i cut out 3 tuning plates at work for mine and it was fixed now even temps across the whole chamber.    if you need the deminsions of those they are 4"x15.75" and they will fit like a glove to tune it for you.   For total size you can fit two 11 pound packer briskets in these smokers and you have a 6in wide rack at the top that works awesome for sausages.   oh almost forgot but another huge plus for this smoker is that when your fire dies down and its time for another split just close the stack off completly and open your firebox top door.   then throw your split in and leave door open till the bark burns off if your the kind of person that prefers that and even if you leave it open or 10 to 15 mins till your new log or split is caught good enough you will have only dropped temp inside the smoking chamber by about 15 degrees.   now this changes based on weather and location but even when its around 65 here in texas at about 3 in the morning thats all she dropped.   and last but not least with this smoker theres no need to worry about a windy day throwing your temps off because with the 90 degree elbow in the stack where it goes from grate level up even wide open and a strong gust the draft wont reverse and youll still have your heat and smoking going the right way.  

I hope this review helps somebody out if so just shoot me a message so i can atleast feel like i did something because i went out on a 500 limb on this one since i had only found one old country bbq pits review and it was the pecos smoker not the wrangler pit.  Lucky enough i just so happened to make out like a bandit thank god.


----------



## ribwizzard

I checked out the site, looks like nice smokers for a nice price.


----------



## tennman73

I have seen the Pecos in store but no one around carries the Wrangler . Do you know what the main difference is between the two. 

I'd like to have the Wrangler but theres none nearby.


----------



## lphamilton1

I looked at the pecos smoker as well when i was at my academy and size wise the pecos is about 8 to 10 inches longer but is a 20in diameter where the wrangler is 24in diameter by about 30in long smoking chamber.     Also the pecos smoker is all constructed of 1/8th in steel rather then the 3/16th.  But its amazing how much better that 1/16th of an in will help you hold in your heat.  Plus with 1/8 in its plyable so easy to bend it by hand with right amount of force so id say from knowledge of being a welder for a living that if you intend on burning wood over a coal bed in that smoker you run the risk of the higher firebox temp warping it      I hope this helped you out and for a tip if i were you i would go into your local store and ask them if they could order you the wrangler model.    Or if you are willing to pay more they have a 999 dollar model thats all 1/4 in steel with flat bar welded to the doors to help seal and reduce warping.   If i had the money at the time i woulda got that model but ill stick with the wrangler for a few years.


----------



## tennman73

So the Pecos has more cook area? one challenge I have now is I can only get 4 st. Louis slabs in my New Braunfels smoker. I thought the wrangler was 3/16 thick but also had a larger smoke chamber?


----------



## lphamilton1

Overall if you look at sq in the wrangler and pecos is almost the exact same.    Pecos is smaller diameter meaning grate is not as deep as the wrangler but the pecos is longer grate then wrangler.      Just mainly a different shape grate   But if you get a rib rack or even two rib racks you can greatly increase your cooking capabilities and with the wrangler smoker if you add the 3 tuning plates by getting them made like i did then you can create even temperature throught the cooking chamber so two rib racks side by side would still cook the same instead of one rack worth being done sooner then other due to unequal temps by firebox and stack.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Old Time seems to have a good ,well built smoker, they just didn't have what I wanted when I got My Tejas.


----------



## tennman73

Thanks for the great info. I found a Wrangler about 90 miles away, not too bad.


----------



## tennman73

@old school, where do you buy a Teja?


----------



## tennman73

Nevermind. I googled it and they are nice just a little too pricey.


----------



## ribwizzard

When I looked at the Old Country site, it reminded me of Tejas Smokers , There is some similarity at quick glance.  Ive dealt with Tejas Smokers and they are very helpful and do know what they are talking about. It seems the people I talked to are not just Salespeople, they are really into the products.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yes, they have since my purchase, started to make a Verticle smoker on the side of the Horizontal chamber. Nice , but still alot of shipping charges.


----------



## mickhlr

lphamilton1 said:


> Overall if you look at sq in the wrangler and pecos is almost the exact same. Pecos is smaller diameter meaning grate is not as deep as the wrangler but the pecos is longer grate then wrangler. Just mainly a different shape grate But if you get a rib rack or even two rib racks you can greatly increase your cooking capabilities and with the wrangler smoker if you add the 3 tuning plates by getting them made like i did then you can create even temperature throught the cooking chamber so two rib racks side by side would still cook the same instead of one rack worth being done sooner then other due to unequal temps by firebox and stack.


What do you mean by "tuning plates".  I'm new to the side firebox smokers, but want to learn.  I have gone through a lot of cheap smokers and grills through the years, some a lot of trouble and hard to cook on, others not so much.  Some have cooked better than others, some have been more convenient.  I currently have a Weber Genesis propane grill, and a large Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Series propane smoker.  I've smoked a lot of meat on the Smoky Mountain smoker, and many times have smoked 8 racks of ribs at a time.  Have also smoked a lot of chicken and brisket on it.  The water pan seems to keep everything moist, and it's been easy to regulate the temperature.  It has actually been a good, very convenient smoker.  The Weber Genesis has been a great grill...and I love the cast iron grates.  It is very convenient, with a large cooking area, and I've grilled everything on it.  However, both are getting a little long in the tooth, and I'm debating about how to replace them...and that's how I found this site. 

Just from reading, and what I've known in the past about smokers, I had just about narrowed it down to 5 before I even started looking...and I'm looking in the sub-$500 range.  But, I narrowed it down to both the Old Country Wrangler and Pecos, the Char-Broil Oklahoma Joe, the Weber Kettle, and another Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Series, like I have. 

I have to say that I've looked at a lot of smokers this week, in the sub-$500 price range.  And, I do believe the Wrangler would be hard to beat...period.  It is BY-FAR the heaviest smoker on the market in that price range.  Same way with the Pecos in the sub-$400 price range.  I've looked at the Oklahoma Joes, and all the rest...and from what I've read, the older Oklahoma Joes could compare...before they started making them in China.  But, the one I looked at, at Lowe's, just wasn't built very sturdy.  It said the steel on it was 1/8", but I think it would be closer to 1/16".  The big selling point to me with the Wrangler is the 3/16" thick steel.  VERY NICE and VERY HEAVY.  However, I really like the Pecos smoker and larger cooking space better.  If they Pecos was made with 3/16" steel, I'd probably get it.  However, you can really tell the difference in them side-by-side, just by opening the lid.  That lid on the Wrangler is HEAVY!  I also like the 16" wheels on the Pecos, as compared to the 10" wheels on the Wrangler.  And, I doubt you could go wrong with either one for the price.  I looked at the $900 Old Country that is 1/4" thick steel...and for a sub-$1K smoker, it is pretty good.  However, for the difference in price, to go from 3/16" steel, to 1/4" steel, I just don't see it.  Not yet, anyway. 

But, your review of the Wrangler is excellent...and I appreciate what you said about being a welder and that extra 1/16" on the Wrangler steel.  I was debating between the Wrangler and Pecos...but you helped make up mind to get the Wrangler.  Thanks!


----------



## mickhlr

BTW...has anyone found a good cover to fit the Wrangler?????


----------



## lphamilton1

If you google search bbq pit tuning plates you can see photos of them.     Basically i cut out 3 1/4in steel plates and i placed them in the smoking chamber.     They are long enough so tht they sit against the side of it about 5in above the very bottom of smoking chamber an right above the edge of the baffel coming from firebox.     What they do is allow you to manually place them with smaller gaps closer to firebox and larger gaps twards tge stack so that you have even heat rising through the gaps and smoke as well and were the gaps are not at you get radiant heat off the plates due to heat and smoke flowing below each one to the next gap.    It helps you use oven thermometers in your pit and some fine tuning to get an even temp across the whole grate.    All offset smokers without any tuning plates will have a hot spot near firebox and cold spot near the stack unless a baffel is present them you will tend to get a smaller cold spot bear firebox and stack where the heat is rising natuaraly.   With even temps you dnt have to worry about one end of brisket burning or rack of ribs. Or say two briskets one by stack and one by firebox and the firebox one being cooked fully say an hr or two before the other one.     It essentialy makes ur smoker almost as even across te grate as inside an oven.   You dont have to have them but i would recommend it as it will make your smoking alot more easier for you and reduce the heat loss of opening lid constantly to rotate your meat so one end dosent burn and it cooks evenly


----------



## lphamilton1

also if anyone is intrested i posted some photos of the wrangler pit i own on my profile and pictures of tuning plates as well if anybody is curious


----------



## mickhlr

lphamilton1 said:


> If you google search bbq pit tuning plates you can see photos of them. Basically i cut out 3 1/4in steel plates and i placed them in the smoking chamber. They are long enough so tht they sit against the side of it about 5in above the very bottom of smoking chamber an right above the edge of the baffel coming from firebox. What they do is allow you to manually place them with smaller gaps closer to firebox and larger gaps twards tge stack so that you have even heat rising through the gaps and smoke as well and were the gaps are not at you get radiant heat off the plates due to heat and smoke flowing below each one to the next gap. It helps you use oven thermometers in your pit and some fine tuning to get an even temp across the whole grate. All offset smokers without any tuning plates will have a hot spot near firebox and cold spot near the stack unless a baffel is present them you will tend to get a smaller cold spot bear firebox and stack where the heat is rising natuaraly. With even temps you dnt have to worry about one end of brisket burning or rack of ribs. Or say two briskets one by stack and one by firebox and the firebox one being cooked fully say an hr or two before the other one. It essentialy makes ur smoker almost as even across te grate as inside an oven. You dont have to have them but i would recommend it as it will make your smoking alot more easier for you and reduce the heat loss of opening lid constantly to rotate your meat so one end dosent burn and it cooks evenly


Outstanding info.  Thanks Lance.  I looked at the pics in your profile.  And, I read your first post, and see you're an Army troop...thanks for your service to our country.  I'm retired Air Force myself.  Retired in the mid-90's, during the Clinton drawdown years...just couldn't take it anymore.  Anyway, I don't want to get started on politics. 

I really appreciate the explanation of the "tuning plates" and it makes a lot of sense. I'll have to see if I can get me some made, as I have a couple of nephews who are welders.  I had to order my Wrangler from Academy yesterday, and pay $90 for delivery...which isn't bad, as much as that bad-boy weighs.  Hopefully, it will be here next week, I can get it all seasoned and play with it, then do some smoking the next weekend or two.  Thanks again for the info...and I'll probably be hollering back at you.

Mickey


----------



## mickhlr

BTW...I searched everywhere trying to find a cover for any of the Old Country smokers...couldn't.  So, I just ordered this Oklahoma Joe cover.

http://www.charbroil.com/oklahoma-joe-s-longhorn-smoker-cover.html

I hope it will work.  I know the Oklahoma Joe smoker this cover was built for is little longer than the Wrangler, and this cover would probably fit the Pecos perfectly.  Anyway, we'll see.  At least it was a great price at $30...so if it doesn't work, I wasn't out too much money.  I bought a new cover for my Weber Genesis grill at Lowe's last week, and it was $50.


----------



## buttburner

MickHLR said:


> BTW...I searched everywhere trying to find a cover for any of the Old Country smokers...couldn't.  So, I just ordered this Oklahoma Joe cover.
> 
> http://www.charbroil.com/oklahoma-joe-s-longhorn-smoker-cover.html
> 
> I hope it will work.  I know the Oklahoma Joe smoker this cover was built for is little longer than the Wrangler, and this cover would probably fit the Pecos perfectly.  Anyway, we'll see.  At least it was a great price at $30...so if it doesn't work, I wasn't out too much money.  I bought a new cover for my Weber Genesis grill at Lowe's last week, and it was $50.


I have that cover for my OK Joe

its a real nice cover.


----------



## lphamilton1

Yea i saw the same one at lowes last week.  I was just leary about it because te stack on the wrangler is 6in diameter but even if its to small on the cover you can always trim some off the excess and cut the original part of it off and replace it for the larger stack


----------



## mickhlr

Thanks for the info ButtBurner.  It's hard to tell on the Internet.  I looked for it in Lowe's and Home Depot, and both have it on the web for $40...but my local stores had none in stock at either place.  Glad to know it a nice cover.

I'll let you know how it turns out Lance.  You're right...should be able to make it work, regardless.


----------



## mickhlr

lphamilton1 said:


> If you google search bbq pit tuning plates you can see photos of them. Basically i cut out 3 1/4in steel plates and i placed them in the smoking chamber. They are long enough so tht they sit against the side of it about 5in above the very bottom of smoking chamber an right above the edge of the baffel coming from firebox.


Lance, since we will have the same smoker (when mine arrives) what is the width and length I need to have those 1/4" tuning plates cut to?


----------



## lphamilton1

4"x15.75"   i originally cut out 4 planing on getting the pecos but with the wider diameter making the overall cooking chamber shorter i only needed 3 of them to even the temp out on mine.    one thing you should know though it will be cooler where the baffle is at then in the rest of smoking chamber so you will want to start by placing your first plate about a third of the way over the baffle and work your way left towards stack with rest.   if start right by the baffle the heat will continue to flow under that first plate but with it overlapping a little over the end of the baffle and closing that gap between the 1st and 2nd plate to about a 1/4 in or so it should cause some of the heat and smoke to take a easier path of resistance and flow up the baffel to get around the plate and it will bring that cold spot up to temp to compare with the rest of the chambers temps.   i spent about 3 hrs holding a steady temp in my firebox with lump and wood splits to both season and adjust my tuning plates back and forth till i found even temps across the entire grate and to make sure i had smoke rising throughout so that my meats cooked even and smoked evenly as well.   they say no two smokers are the same but if you look at the pic of mine on my profile you should be able to eyeball the tuning plates locations for a easier and faster time of tuning it.


----------



## lphamilton1

oh and also you can always get those plates in different thickness metal if youd like i just chose 1/4 in cuz i had it readily available in my welding shop at work and it helps hold the heat longer for when you open the lid or the firebox to add wood i feel it helps keep the smoking chamber from dropping temp as bad and keeps you from using bricks or ceramic blocks in the bottom if you felt like taking that route like some people on here do.


----------



## ribwizzard

Just another route, take it or leave it, is to install a solid sheet and using a hole saw, cut holes in the sheet to allow the heat to come through where needed,: smaller less frequent holes near the firebox and increase the size and frequency as you get closer to the smoke stack.

Its a little more work to fabricate, but seams to even things out a lil better. I like to keep the holes more toward the outer edges and not so much in the center of the plate becouse I prefer the smoke to "drop down onto" rather than "rise up through", but thats a personal preference and either way it works out well.

If you have a plasma cutter, it makes very short work of the fab.


----------



## mickhlr

Thanks guys...great info.  Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## lphamilton1

I would like to make a corection.  The wrangler smoker is actualy 19in diameter by 30in long cooking chamber.   Just measured it.    The cooking grate in it is 16in by 25in


----------



## veryolddog

If you guys don't mind, I would like to ask a question. Did you take the Wrangler home with you? Or did you have them deliver? If they do deliver, what is the charge for that service?

I think that you have provide a wonderful education to us about the Wrangler. I am in the market for a small offset smoker and you just brought the Wrangler into Contention. Tomorrow, I am going to Uvalde, TX to visit with a fellow who custom makes 1/4 inch smokers. He has a 16 inch x 32 inch offset where the offset is 16 x 18 inches. This size works for me as a little over a month ago I ordered a Yoder YS 480 pellet grill which is fantastic. I also would like to have wood fired grill to work with as well. His price to me is $589.00 less 15 % for a military discount. I am retired Marine Corps. This means my price would be $500.00 plus options like a thermometer and perhaps now that you educated me, I will price the tuning plates which he can fabricate as well. I think that this will be about $50.00 for the plate the length of the grill with exception of the drip area. I might ask him for one with graduated holes from firebox to the stack. That is exactly what the expensive competition Yoder Wichita mode has installed.

The Wrangler on the other hand has 920 inches of cooking space and a very nice size for my patio. If this was 1/4 inch, this would be a no brainer for me. So tomorrow will tell the story. 

I want to thank you very much for such comprehensive analysis and a layman's description of your observations of this smoker.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## grillin_all_day

Tennman73 said:


> So the Pecos has more cook area? one challenge I have now is I can only get 4 st. Louis slabs in my New Braunfels smoker. I thought the wrangler was 3/16 thick but also had a larger smoke chamber?


The Wrangler is has around 920 sq inches of cooking surface and I think the Pecos has around 1,040 sq inches.  I'm actually heading back down to Academy shortly to pick up the Wranger so I'll double check.  While there might not be much difference between the cooking surface, you can really tell the difference in the steel.  Because of that, it made my decision easier to sacrifice a little cooking surface in favor of the thicker steel.


----------



## lphamilton1

Oc makes a 1/4 model thats a little bigger but its 999.     Personally if you have a contact tht will do one for 500 out of 1/4in id buy it.  Unless you need the deeper cooking space.   I bought mine at the store here in killeen tx outside of fort hood where im stationed but but mickhlr thats posted on this forum ordered his.    He messaged me saying it cost 80 for shipping     If you need photos i have them on my profile because i know se academy sports dont have every old country model like they do here


----------



## veryolddog

Hey thank you for the information. I just got off the phone with Academy in Shertz, TX and will deliver for $85.00 via an outside service. They set it up and get it scheduled. I pay Academy for the grill and then I pay the company that delivers separately.

Good info.

Ed


----------



## grillin_all_day

Just got back from picking mine up.  I've already got the chimney going and am going to season it tonight.  As Ed said, they were going to charge me $85 to deliver mine, so my buddy and I just picked it up.  You can also order the Wrangler online and they charge you $89 for shipping (anywhere in the U.S.), so it's about the same.  As for the dimensions I promised, the Wrangler has 960 sq in, and the Pecos has 1,100, so you're only losing 140 sq in.  I've already got plans to make a larger top rack (which the Pecos does not have) and a couple of sausage hangers to go across the top.  If you're looking for a cheaper offset to get you started, you can't go wrong w/ the Wrangler.  As for how it cooks, I'll find that out on Monday.


----------



## jrkapel

Thanks for all the input about the wrangler. I'm in the Houston area and pits this style range from 500 to 2000. Called Academy in Pearland they have one with my name on it. Will pick up Tuesday am. Plan on using it for two partys this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## grillin_all_day

jrkapel said:


> Thanks for all the input about the wrangler. I'm in the Houston area and pits this style range from 500 to 2000. Called Academy in Pearland they have one with my name on it. Will pick up Tuesday am. Plan on using it for two partys this Friday and Saturday.


I just did my first smoke on mine today and it was some of the best BBQ I've put out.  Ribs turned out a little drier then in the past, but I was using gas and a water pan, but the flavor was more amazing.  Now that I've seen how it runs w/ meat in there, I've got a better idea on what needs to done for next time.


----------



## mickhlr

grillin_all_day said:


> I just did my first smoke on mine today and it was some of the best BBQ I've put out.  Ribs turned out a little drier then in the past, but I was using gas and a water pan, but the flavor was more amazing.  Now that I've seen how it runs w/ meat in there, I've got a better idea on what needs to done for next time.


Good info grillin_all_day!  Can't wait to get my Wrangler fired up this weekend...hopefully.  It's supposed to be delivered Thursday.  I've also been smoking on the GOSM Big Block...for many years.  And, it always produced some great ribs.  So, I know I'll have the same learning curve.  But, I'm up to the challenge!  Did you do the 3-2-1 method on the ribs?

Were you able to get temperature readings from all parts of your smoker?  Just wondering how big of a difference from front to back.  I did get the tuning plates sizes from lphamilton1 above.  So, if mine has a lot of difference in temp, I'll just have to get them cut.  I don't want any hot spots to have to worry about.


----------



## grillin_all_day

MickHLR said:


> Good info grillin_all_day!  Can't wait to get my Wrangler fired up this weekend...hopefully.  It's supposed to be delivered Thursday.  I've also been smoking on the GOSM Big Block...for many years.  And, it always produced some great ribs.  So, I know I'll have the same learning curve.  But, I'm up to the challenge!  Did you do the 3-2-1 method on the ribs?
> 
> Were you able to get temperature readings from all parts of your smoker?  Just wondering how big of a difference from front to back.  I did get the tuning plates sizes from lphamilton1 above.  So, if mine has a lot of difference in temp, I'll just have to get them cut.  I don't want any hot spots to have to worry about.


I tried to stick to the 2-2-1 method since I was doing BB's.  It turned more into the 2.5-1.5-45 because I was making my sauce during the first part, and cut out 15 mins. because they were done.  If you can see the probe in this pic, I put it facing toward the meat, right in the middle of both racks.  The end of the probe is right around the middle of the chamber.  I would say that I've probably got around a 50 degree difference between the baffle side and exhaust.  I'm looking into tuning plates as well, but will probably have to wait until after my surgery and I'm back on my feet.













IMG_0106.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jun 10, 2013






With whole splits, I had to add wood every hour to hour and fifteen minutes, but the temps were running a constant 258-268 with having to run with the top of the SFB cracked open because the fire was getting way too hot.  Once I cut some of the splits and threw half in, I was able to control the temps so much better, running between 225-250.  If I would have done that from the beginning, the ribs wouldn't have been overcooked.  Either way, it was still some good que.


----------



## mickhlr

grillin_all_day...great info!  Thanks for the feedback.  And, they do look good to me.  Lphamilton1 also said he had about a 50 degree difference.  That really isn't bad.  I watched a YouTube video from guy about how he was seasoning his Oklahoma Joe, and it had a 150 degree difference. 

Just noticed you are at BAFB.  My first duty assignment, and then where I retired from, 20 years later after returning from Ramstein.  After I retired and moved back, I was a member of the golf course there...played a lot of golf there...great course!  But then again, the Shreveport-Bossier area is full of great courses.  We lived out north Airline in Bayou Bend subdivision...we loved it out there.


----------



## lphamilton1

Just for thought if yall want to try a cheap fix that may help i read a forum on here about a guy with the wrangler also and he took tin foil and made a flat sheet a few inches long and folded the side up and offset it an inch or so from the baffle to make heat rise up where the baffel is and it helped for him.    Because in the middle to end of mine its a few degrees off originally with tuning plated but the baffle is where it was 50degrees off from the stack end.


----------



## jrkapel

Picked mine up yesterday at Acadamy in Pearland,TX they only had one. The tab on vent fire box side was almost broke off .Talked to manager about price? Ended up getting 50 bucks off. So for 449.99 i got it.


----------



## jrkapel

Here's a picture













image.jpg



__ jrkapel
__ Jun 12, 2013


----------



## mickhlr

lphamilton, jrkapel, and grillin_all_day, got my Wrangler delivered today.  Been seasoning it tonight.  However, it had no temp gauge on delivery.  I knew the Pecos had no temp gauge...but thought the Wrangler did.  Did yours have a temp gauge?  I got everything I needed ahead of time, except a temp gauge, as I was sure Academy showed the Wrangler shipped with a temp gauge.


----------



## jrkapel

No gauge on the wrangler.Had to buy one for 9.99


----------



## lphamilton1

I didnt have one either and academy was sold out theday i got my smoker.     But i found a threaded one at heb for 20bucks thats pretty nice.    And even where its located on the door it reads the same temp as my oven thermometers on grate level.


----------



## grillin_all_day

I bought the O.C. therm. for $14.99 there, although I would highly suggest investing in a Maverick unit if you don't have one.  I have the ET-732 and love it.  It's dual probed so you have one for your meat and one for your cooking chamber.  You're going to get more accurate readings.  There was a 30 degree difference between my probe on the rack versus the probe on the lid.  To be honest I only put it there to give me an estimate on what the temps was while waiting to throw the meat in.

Another option is if you're willing to drill into your new pit is to do what Aaron Franklin did to his.  If you haven't seen BBQ with Franklin on youtube yet, check it out.  This is the one where he relocates the therm. on an O.C. Ranch Hand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gybrM6EQ6fg


----------



## mickhlr

Thanks for the info guys.  Don't know why I thought the Wrangler came with a temp gauge. 

I do have the ET-732, and that's what I was using last night to gauge everything.  It worked like a charm.  I have a few other cheap temp gauges for testing temps across the grate with, and found only a 25-30-degree difference from one end to the other on the grate.  But, of course, it is a rather small grate at 24" long.  I do like having the upper grate though...and I like how they all slide out.  I think I'm gonna have a lot of fun with this bad-boy.  Going to go through the seasoning process again this morning...and try to smoke a couple of chickens and some sausages this afternoon, as a test. 

BTW...has anyone seen this video from Ben Lang on seasoning a smoker, or what he suggests to always do to clean the smoker, as far as spraying water in it?  I did everything but that.  :-) 



I did see that video of Aaron Franklin...actually, I have all his videos saved as favorites.


----------



## mickhlr

Been playing with the Wrangler all day, and it will hold pretty consistent temperatures.  I did see that you can even grill on this bad-boy if you want to.  I got it to hold about 400-405 for an hour this morning.  Then, started letting it cool down.  It held at about 325 for an hour or so with no problem.  Then, I started trying to get it down to that magic 200-225 area.  No problem holding at 250 forever.  But, I had some real problems getting down to 220 and holding.  I was doing good for a while, holding right at 220, TBS and everything for about an hour.  Then my temp started declining and I went to add some wood.  OMG!!  Thick, white, ugly smoke forever...didn't think it was ever going to clear up and go back to TBS.  So glad I was just playing and didn't really have anything on it.  Finally figured out (from reading oldschoolbbq's stickburning 101 article again) that I had too much ash build-up...so the fire wasn't getting enough air.  Once I got those old ashes dug out, we've been good to go again.

I've had it running since 7:30 this morning, and decided it was seasoned enough...I HAVE TO SMOKE SOMETHING!  So, I started trying to figure out something quick, that wouldn't hurt too much if I ruined it.  Thought about chicken, but didn't have any, and didn't have enough time to bring them.  So, I'm going to smoke a small pork tenderloin, some jalapeno sausages, and I made my own armadillo eggs.  Can't wait to stick it all on.


----------



## mickhlr

First Smoke.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 13, 2013






Temp looking good on the smoker (TBS for over an hour) and the tenderloin is coming along.  Running short on beer though...ONLY have a 6-pack left.  :-)  I knew I'd like this.  LOL!!


----------



## grillin_all_day

MickHLR said:


> First Smoke.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Jun 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp looking good on the smoker (TBS for over an hour) and the tenderloin is coming along.  Running short on beer though...ONLY have a 6-pack left.  :-)  I knew I'd like this.  LOL!!


As a rule of thumb, when playing with the smoker (even if you're just "testing" it), you should always have plenty of meat and beer on hand because you know you're going to want to throw something in there!!

Looking good though, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## lphamilton1

If ur having problems staying at 225 i found if you take ur splits and resplit them to about an inch thick sn burn a smaller fire.


----------



## mickhlr

IMG_0513.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 13, 2013






Wow!!  Everything was awesome!  I've never cooked a tenderloin low and slow before...afraid it would dry out.  But, it was fantastic.  My favorite was the sausage roll, stuffed with cheese and jalapenos, wrapped in bacon...Mmmm, Mmmm!! 

And, amen on having plenty of meat and beer on hand!! LOL!!


----------



## mickhlr

IMG_0512.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 13, 2013






Loved playing around with my first stickburner smoke!  And, the Maverick ET-732 performed flawlessly.


----------



## mickhlr

IMG_0505.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 13, 2013






Can't get any better than this.  :-)  I had a great time today, playing with the Wrangler and drinking Newcastles.  As you can see, my back yard ends on the tee-box, (#15 at Holly Lake Ranch) and I probably could've made some money today if I'd had some BBQ ready as each group came through.


----------



## cwalk

Beautiful set up


----------



## mickhlr

Thanks Cwalk...we do love it out here.  Nice and peaceful, great golf course, and 24x7 security with a gate guard.  It's a Silverleaf Resorts community, and we feel very blessed to be able to live here.  Seeing that you're from Little Rock...we're originally from Texarkana, and found this place about 10 years ago, as we were looking for a place different to go play golf for a week.  So, we traded our timeshare in Hot Springs for a week down here, had a ball, and said if we ever have a chance to live here, we're gonna do it.  We've been here a little over 2 years now.  We're about 30 minutes north of Tyler.


----------



## cwalk

Awesome, well plan a cookout so i can come visit


----------



## grillin_all_day

That is an amazing setup you got there! All the food looks delicious too! What kind of wood were you using today? Being that not too far away, if you're ever back near Barksdale, drop me a line. You'd be surprised how much I've been told the base has changed over the years, but still looks the same.


----------



## mickhlr

grillin_all_day, I will do that, next time we head that direction.  We used to a lot, but now we've got grandbabies in Texarkana and College Station...so we're usually north or south.. :-)  Barksdale was my first base.  Then, my last base was Ramstein, so I actually retired from Barksdale...started it and ended it there.  We used to live out North Airline 10-13 years ago, Bayou Bend subdivision.  And, before that, I lived in a patio home outside the north gate.  Was a member of the base golf course, and played every day.  And, you're right...I can see all the changes, but it does still look the same.

I started out this morning using oak, but before I put the food on I switched to apple.  And, it was all good.


----------



## veryolddog

It is really great that you are sharing all of this good information about your stick burner and its performance, especially the seasoning and performance. It has influenced me and provided valuable insight into the purchase of a stick burner which I did this week.

However, the most important aspect of all of your posts is that you are showing your excitement and enthusiasm for traditional wood/charcoal smoking. And, it really shows how happy you are in pursuing this wonderful hobby and passion. It is fun, isn't it? And, you have immediate gratification on your results.

It is a learning experience and we are all not too old to continue to learn a little bit more.

With kind regards,

Ed


----------



## lphamilton1

Looks outstanding mick.    Guess later this weekend ima have to find time again to fire up mine.    In the field for most of it but sunday u can beleave ill be smokin something and have beer in hand.    I gota look into that thermometer though.  I have a digital one i use but only has a meat probe.    Where did u find yours at and price wise.


----------



## mickhlr

lphamilton1 said:


> Looks outstanding mick. Guess later this weekend ima have to find time again to fire up mine. In the field for most of it but sunday u can beleave ill be smokin something and have beer in hand. I gota look into that thermometer though. I have a digital one i use but only has a meat probe. Where did u find yours at and price wise.


Thanks Lance.  I'm gonna be out of town this weekend, and that's why I just had to get it fired up yesterday...and just SMOKE SOMETHING! 

That thermometer is a Maverick ET-732, and is the most highly recommended thermometer that I could find in all my research.  And, I see why.  I ordered mine from Amazon for $60.  Well worth it, I think.


----------



## mickhlr

veryolddog said:


> It is really great that you are sharing all of this good information about your stick burner and its performance, especially the seasoning and performance. It has influenced me and provided valuable insight into the purchase of a stick burner which I did this week.
> 
> However, the most important aspect of all of your posts is that you are showing your excitement and enthusiasm for traditional wood/charcoal smoking. And, it really shows how happy you are in pursuing this wonderful hobby and passion. It is fun, isn't it? And, you have immediate gratification on your results.
> 
> It is a learning experience and we are all not too old to continue to learn a little bit more.
> 
> With kind regards,
> 
> Ed


Hey Ed, thanks for your service to our country.  I agree with you...Lance started a great thread here, and we've gotten a lot of info from a lot of folks.  I've learned so much about stickburning in the past two weeks, and learned a lot from this one thread.  It is FUN! 

So, did you end up getting that custom-made smoker in Uvalde?  Or, did you get an Old Country?  I don't think you could go wrong with either one.  That sounded like a great price on the custom job.  If I could've found a custom made 1/4" smoker in the Tyler area, I would've jumped on it.  But, I couldn't and needed delivery, so I got the Wrangler...and love it. 

I ordered mine online, as the Tyler Academy was out of them...the one I looked at was in Texarkana.  Would you believe Academy flew that smoker from Georgia to Dallas.  Then, had a trucking company deliver it to my house from Dallas...and I live a good hour and a half to two hours from Dallas.  The shipping cost me $89...but no-telling what it cost Academy.  :-)  It was bolted down on a pallet, and all wrapped up with that black shrink wrap stuff...and didn't have a ding anywhere.  No bad welds, nothing.  I know...I got lucky, as I could tell a big difference in some of the ones I looked at in Texarkana.  The ONLY thing is the bolt that holds the firebox vent in the back...they put it on too loose, so it's hard to adjust the vent.  And, with it being welded and no adjustment, I will have to cut it off and then put a normal bolt on it, so I can tighten it down.


----------



## veryolddog

MickHLR,

I actually decided to order mine from Yoder up in Hutchinson, KS. They have an entry level offset smoker called the Cheyenne which fits my needs. I already have their pellet smoker which is the YS480. It is also a 1/4 inch steel. Uvalde makes a good smoker but I would have to wait 8 weeks. In the mean time, Yoder will be shipping mine on the June 18th. They are a very good company and have been around a very long time, made in America. Fit and finish is very nice. I am looking forward to going through the process just like you. I already bought a gallon of peanut oil to begin the seasoning process.

Thank you for you service.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## shark180

I just bought the same pit at Academy also. I found one with a poor finish on the top (looks like a sticker of some sort was taken off improperly) so Academy dropped $200 off price and threw in a thermometer. This pit had been on the show room for about 6 months with no takers at 10% discount. After showing it to the manager, Mike, he gave me this great price.

I just smoked / grilled some chicken breasts and whole jalapenos using a couple of hickory sticks. Considering I'm new to cooking on a small off-set smoker, it came out pretty good. Great smoked flavor but it got a little over cooked due to the experimenting with the temperature. I haven't checked the temp differences in the box yet, but it was easy to control and seems to burn wood good & slow.













IMG_20130621_180912_998.jpg



__ shark180
__ Jun 21, 2013


----------



## mickhlr

Shark180...Wow!!  What a great price for a Wrangler!!  I think you'll have fun though.

I have the same problem playing with the temps.  And, my first smoke was much better than my second.  Maybe I got a little cocky when my tenderloin, sausage/jalapeno roll, and sausages were so good.  Next thing I tried ribs and a whole chicken.  Ribs were always my specialty.  However, I either smoked them too long, or my fire stayed too hot, because they were over-cooked.  I tried the 2-2-1 method with baby backs at 275*, and they still tasted good, but a little dry, and just not what I was used to putting out with my old GOSM.  I put the chicken on when I covered the ribs, and it turned out very good.  So, trial and error...I'm confident my next ribs will be better.  Still debating on trying a brisket tomorrow...or ribs again.


----------



## motorhead

I bought a Wrangler and had it delivered. Academy's store delivery was $85 but on-line the delivery was $35.Even though we bought it on-line in the store. Go Figure.


----------



## motorhead

I bought an adjustable width grill and wrapped it in foil. Fit over the baffle and lengthwise almost to the chimney. I ended up poking holes in the foil to let more heat through as I was cooking - it's still a work in prograss. It made a nice place to set the drip pan.


----------



## 1st time smoker

Purchased my smoker on Wednesday, cooked with it on the 4th. I couldn't get my temp above 175. I started fire with coal added three sticks of hickory another 2 after about two hours but temp never got above 175. What can I do to resolve this?


----------



## cwalk

Wht type of cooker do you have, my advice is to openall dampers, to smoke chamber and fire box


----------



## grillin_all_day

1st Time Smoker said:


> Purchased my smoker on Wednesday, cooked with it on the 4th. I couldn't get my temp above 175. I started fire with coal added three sticks of hickory another 2 after about two hours but temp never got above 175. What can I do to resolve this?


That's very strange. I use lump charcoal to get a coal bed and then add a Western mini log and have had no problems maintain temps between 225-275 or higher.  In fact, there's been a few times where I've had to cut a split in half to keep the temps from climbing too high.  How big are the splits you're using?  Are you taking temps with the therm. on the door, or at grate level?  I have a 25 degree difference between the therm. I installed on the door versus grate level.  As mentioned though, keep the exhaust dampener wide open, and try running your dampener on the sfb wide open.


----------



## silentstorms

try this it worked on mine great! i removed the slotted plate and i cut a piece of expanded steel to raise the fire about 4 inches. i was having a problem with mine till i did this. now it does better then when i had my basket in there i would post pics but i have no camera atm. btw im using a old country ranch hand. its a bit smaller and only 1/8" thick but it helped tremendously. plus i can remove it when i need to grill something on the sfb. i start my fired with royal oak  lump then after my coal bed is established well i switch to straight pecan splits about fist size. (btw splitting pecan is a royal pain is the asteroid!)


----------



## kingt36

What size splits do you use? I'm going to buy a Wrangler Friday night and am looking for pre-split wood. I'm seeing a lot in the 15-17 in range and am wondering if that is too long.

Thanks..


----------



## mickhlr

IMG_0914.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jul 9, 2013








kingt36 said:


> What size splits do you use? I'm going to buy a Wrangler Friday night and am looking for pre-split wood. I'm seeing a lot in the 15-17 in range and am wondering if that is too long.
> 
> Thanks..


kingt36, that's about the size of my fireplace post oak, and I use a lot of it to smoke with in my Wrangler...I just cut it down to about half that size.  I'm still playing with mine and getting better each day.  But, with enough adult beverages, it is fun! 

Below are some spare ribs I smoked this weekend.  They were amazing!  WAY better than my first rib try on this new smoker.  Smoked ‘em at about 250* for 3 hours…took ‘em off wrapped ‘em tight in foil, with a strip of brown sugar, honey, and butter on each side in the foil.  Put ‘em back on the smoker for 2 more hours in the foil.  Took ‘em out of the foil, glazed with my homemade BBQ sauce, and put back on the smoker for about 45 minutes…turning a few times to just get that perfect glaze.  They turned out pretty danged good…look at that smoke ring.  Very tender, very juicy…cut like butter, but weren’t falling apart from being too done, as they say on Barbeque Pit Masters.  J   I actually did ‘em just like I’ve seen them do on the show, and I’d never wrapped ‘em with the butter, brown sugar, and honey before…but will from now, on.  I think I used to always over-cook them, as I always cooked my ribs low and slow until they were falling apart…didn’t know you weren’t supposed to.  But, then again, I didn’t know you could get them this tender, unless they were falling apart.  LOL!!













IMG_0914.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jul 9, 2013


----------



## motorhead

Mine's a little on the cool side too - it's a problem I've never encountered. I think I have it resolved by keeping the chimney wide open and leaving the damper vent on the door open. I keep adding wood so there is always a flame. I don't think just a bed of coals is hot enough. I'm going to add some bricks as a heat sink on my next cook this Friday. It's cook #3 and brisket #2.

I plan on perfecting this even if it takes every weekend for years to come.


----------



## kingt36

MickHLR,

Thanks for that...would you think that a 5 1/2 or 6 inch split is too short, or would you just use 3 at a time instead of 2?

Those ribs look mighty tasty! I need to know more about this butter, brown sugar and honey mix...


----------



## mickhlr

kingt36 said:


> MickHLR,
> 
> Thanks for that...would you think that a 5 1/2 or 6 inch split is too short, or would you just use 3 at a time instead of 2?
> 
> Those ribs look mighty tasty! I need to know more about this butter, brown sugar and honey mix...


kingt36, I've used shorter splits, and longer splits, with no problems...I'm by no means an expert on these stick burners, but getting better every day.  And, I don't think it makes a lot of difference if you have a good bed of coals.  I still have a problem every time I add a stick...and it usually takes 10 minutes to get back to normal.  But, I either get it too hot for a few minutes, or get thick white smoke when not giving it enough air. 

LOL!!  On the butter, brown sugar, and honey...I've seen 'em do that on Barbeque Pitmasters when they wrap 'em...so, I thought I'd try it.  Just run a strip of brown sugar down the foil, about as long as your rib, then I went down and back on that brown sugar with honey, then did the same thing with squeeze butter.  Put a rib in the foil...and did the same thing on the up side of rib.  Then, wrapped 'em up tight in the foil.  If you like sweet-tasting ribs, this is how you get that sweet taste...they were awesome! 

Hey, here's a link to the first brisket I got lucky with on this thing:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143571/new-old-country-wrangler-smoker-first-brisket#post_1007616

You can see in the pics the different sizes of my pecan splits that I used on this brisket.  And, I have to say it was the best brisket I've ever smoked.


----------



## grillin_all_day

IMG_0100.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jun 10, 2013






I'm not sure how well you can see the splits, but those are the size I usually use and have not had any issues with temps.  If I throw two on, I have issues w/ the temps being too hot.  I'll throw one of those one, leave the door open for about 5-10 mins w/ no heat loss and to avoid excessive white smoke, leave the exhaust dampener wide open.  When I close the door, I'll adjust the SFB vent open to about a quarter of the way open and can maintain 225-275 degree temps with ease.

On a side note, if you feel you're getting too much white smoke, try keeping a couple of splits on your SFB to dry them out a little before throwing them in.  I had an issue w/ the kilned dried wood I was using because of the humidity here in LA.  Tried doing that and it helped a little.


----------



## kingt36

Good stuff!


----------



## kingt36

I've got someone cutting some splits for me in the 9 to 12 inch range..I'm planning to pick them and the smoker up on Friday...if it's not raining all day Saturday, I'll get it seasoned then..


----------



## sleeve77

Hi, enjoyed your comments on the Wrangler pit. I purchased one last week for July 4th and really like it. I'm interested in you idea to add the plates for more even heat distribution.  I see the dimensions you provided but was trying to visualize how you laid them out in the pit.  I suppose given they are ~15" long you put them end to end in the pit from the firebox over to the stack side and left a gap between the plates?  Is that about right?

Thanks


----------



## mickhlr

grillin_all_day said:


> I'm not sure how well you can see the splits, but those are the size I usually use and have not had any issues with temps.  If I throw two on, I have issues w/ the temps being too hot.  I'll throw one of those one, leave the door open for about 5-10 mins w/ no heat loss and to avoid excessive white smoke, leave the exhaust dampener wide open.  When I close the door, I'll adjust the SFB vent open to about a quarter of the way open and can maintain 225-275 degree temps with ease.


Hey grillin_all_day, looks like I'm using about the same size splits as you are in my Wrangler.  But, I think you just told me my problem whenever I add a stick of wood.  When you say "...throw one of those on, leave the door open for about 5-10 mins..." that's what I haven't been doing.  I always leave my exhaust wide open.  But, when I add a stick of wood, I've been adding it from the top (keep that firebox grate out) and maybe leave it open for a minute, as most of the time my splits start burning quickly.  And, I adjust my air input by opening it a little.  But, every time I either get it too hot for 10-15 minutes, or I get white smoke for 10 minutes or so.  It may not be that long...but I'm a perfectionist, and it sure seems that long before it stabilizes again.  :-)   Now, when you say "leave the door open" are you talking about the top door to the firebox?  Or, are you talking about the end door where the inlet vent is?  Either way, sounds like I'm not leaving mine open long enough when I add a stick.

Talking about doors, brings up another question:  Is your nut holding your intake damper vent too loose?  Mine is entirely too loose, and it's hard to get the vent to stay in the same position I want it.  The problem is the dang nut is welded on to the bolt.  I need to cut it off and put my own bolt and nut on there, so it will be tighter and stay in position.  My son has an Old Country Pecos, and his is the same as mine.


----------



## grillin_all_day

MickHLR said:


> Hey grillin_all_day, looks like I'm using about the same size splits as you are in my Wrangler.  But, I think you just told me my problem whenever I add a stick of wood.  When you say "...throw one of those on, leave the door open for about 5-10 mins..." that's what I haven't been doing.  I always leave my exhaust wide open.  But, when I add a stick of wood, I've been adding it from the top (keep that firebox grate out) and maybe leave it open for a minute, as most of the time my splits start burning quickly.  And, I adjust my air input by opening it a little.  But, every time I either get it too hot for 10-15 minutes, or I get white smoke for 10 minutes or so.  It may not be that long...but I'm a perfectionist, and it sure seems that long before it stabilizes again.  :-)   Now, when you say "leave the door open" are you talking about the top door to the firebox?  Or, are you talking about the end door where the inlet vent is?  Either way, sounds like I'm not leaving mine open long enough when I add a stick.
> 
> Talking about doors, brings up another question:  Is your nut holding your intake damper vent too loose?  Mine is entirely too loose, and it's hard to get the vent to stay in the same position I want it.  The problem is the dang nut is welded on to the bolt.  I need to cut it off and put my own bolt and nut on there, so it will be tighter and stay in position.  My son has an Old Country Pecos, and his is the same as mine.


 I add from both from the top and the side door, so either or will work.  After I add the split, I open the side door open about half way or all the way depending on how high the heat gets.  I've even been known to prop the top door open if I add too much wood and the side door isn't doing the trick (I haven't had to do this much lately once I figured out much wood to add).  I'm doing a couple racks of spares on Saturday (almost 3 weeks w/o using it is killing me!) so I'll take a few pics and post to show my process.  I did notice though that the smoker was running a little hotter w/ hickory and pecan vs. oak, so don't forget the time of day, weather and what kind of wood you're using will all have an affect on temps.

The nut on my intake dampener is a little loose, but not to the point where it restricts me from adjusting the vent properly.  It's just loose enough to where it gets hot and the metal expands, it's still functional.  On my brisket smoke, it expanded just enough to where it felt like the vent on my Webber Kettle.


----------



## kingt36

Welp, today's the day. I'm planning to buy the Wrangler this evening. Hopefully it isn't raining all day tomorrow and I will get it seasoned. It will probably be next Friday or Saturday before I can do my first smoke on it though...In any case, I'm excited. This will be my first stick burner. Previously I've used an old propane smoker from Lowes or my Weber kettle...


----------



## kingt36

Here she is! My friend Reggie helped me pic it up..that's him photo bombing the picture..













20130712_190912.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## grillin_all_day

Smoking some spares right now and learned a new quirk to my pit. With apple, it prefers to be almost buttoned up on the SFB to raise temps, and opened to lower them. That goes against everything I've ever learned about stick burners. Thankfully I have my vent adjuster handy haha! 












image.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## mickhlr

kingt36, looking good!  Did you get it seasoned this weekend?  When I seasoned mine, I seasoned the first night, and the next morning...then, I just HAD to throw some meat on it, to go with the adult beverages it takes every time I light the smoker.  :-)

grillin_all_day, where are those spare pics?? 

I'm having withdrawals...didn't get to smoke anything this weekend.  Out of town all weekend, and missed my Q.


----------



## kingt36

Haven't had a chance to yet. It's been raining everyday here for the last month and looks to continue doing so for the next week or so..I will probably try to do it this weekend, rain it shine.

Question about seasoning..do I need to put anything on the outside of the smoker or just the inside?


----------



## mickhlr

kingt36 said:


> Question about seasoning..do I need to put anything on the outside of the smoker or just the inside?


Just the inside.  I used peanut oil in a spray bottle.  Liked it so much, I've been using it on my grill now every time I crank it up.  :-)


----------



## kingt36

Finally got a chance to fire up the smoker. I got it up to about 350 before I shut the vent by the firebox down to about the 2/3 mark. The temperature is decreasing slowly.

I've noticed that I'm losing a lot of smoke out of the firebox. Can you recommend something I can a lot to get a better seal there? The door appears to have been cut slightly off.


----------



## kingt36

So, this is my first experience at all with a stick burner. To season it, I dumped a bunch of coals on a bed of a full load of hot coals from the Weber chimney, then threw a bunch of wood chunks on. About 30 minutes later, I put some more wood chunks on and then some more after about an hour. When I actually get ready to smoke something, I'm not sure I know what to do differently. I'm thinking I won't need to use as many coals, and I will have splits instead of chunks. My question, can any of you with the OC Wrangler briefly detail how you get yours up and running for a good smoke?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ribwizzard

kingt36

seasoning is not about creating smoke, its applying oil or fat to the inside of the smoker similar to what you do with a cast iron skillet to keep it from rusting.  Usually done by keeping it up around 400* and using a spray bottle full of vegetable oil and applying a coat every 20 minutes or so.

As far as start up for a cook, most people use a small amount ( on your smoker, I'd probably use a 3rd of a chimney full ) of charcoal, and let it ash over good before stacking some splits on top of it. I usually start with two nice size pieces and let them flame up good and start to char over before I put one more on top of them and close the firebox door. With both the intake and exhaust vents fully open, watch your temp steadily rise and as it passes 300* start closing your intake vent until its holding 325* to 350*.  Hold it there for about a beer to make sure its not climbing anymore and to burn off any spiders , roaches or what not that crawled in there the night before. This is a good time to take a white wet rag and wipe the cooking grate down to remove any residue that would discolor your meat. But once its ready and your holding about 325* pretty steady, load it up with all your good stuff your going to cook, making sure to put a few sausages close to the door for easy grab-bins in about an hour or two. Also any flap meat from the back of the ribs should be put up front as well for easy access. You should see it drop to around 275* after loading up all the cold meat, so just play with the intake to try to hold it around there.  As far as fire management, I like to not add more than 1/3rd  fresh fuel at a time, so when the 3 splits you have burning are equal to about two splits, add one more, and then add again when they are now equal to two.  Having your splits all around about the same size and sized right for your smoker is an important strategy for stick burners. So if you decide to go with my fire management system, your splits will be the right size to create enough heat with only two and 1/2 splits  burning at one time.

Now, many people go with much smaller splits ( hence "stick" burner) and will have half a dozen in there at a time or more. This will create more BTU , and the smoker will come up to temp faster, but you will also have to load it more often and your temperature might not be as steady.

One more trick is to place the next log that you plan on adding to the fire, on top of the firebox to start drying it out. I like to pull any bark , leaves or moss that may still be on it, and knock or any sand or dirt before setting it up there.


----------



## kingt36

Thanks! I will give that a shot tomorrow. I hope it isn't raining. Bought a pork butt and some spare ribs yesterday. I'm looking forward to firing this baby up for some smoke!

That said, I do have one more question for those who have this particular smoker. How do you route your probes? I don't see any holes to route them in the lid or anywhere. Do you just run them under the door?


----------



## mickhlr

Ribwizzard said:


> kingt36
> 
> "seasoning is not about creating smoke, its applying oil or fat to the inside of the smoker similar to what you do with a cast iron skillet to keep it from rusting.  Usually done by keeping it up around 400* and using a spray bottle full of vegetable oil and applying a coat every 20 minutes or so."
> "...start closing your intake vent until its holding 325* to 350*.  Hold it there for about a beer to make sure its not climbing anymore and to burn off any spiders , roaches or what not that crawled in there the night before."
> "...making sure to put a few sausages close to the door for easy grab-bins in about an hour or two. Also any flap meat from the back of the ribs should be put up front as well for easy access."


Ribwizzard gave some outstanding information there.  I quoted the most important ones above.  :-)  I fired mine up twice to season before I used it...and I used a blended soybean/peanut oil, as it has a higher smoke point. A smoke point is the point at which an oil or fat (shortening, butter) gives off smoke. Smoking is an indicator the fats have turned rancid. For example peanut oil has a smoke point of 445* and soybean oil has a smoke point of 490*, whereas shortening is 325* and butter is 350*.  And, there are lots of others...but for the price, I just stick with the soybean/peanut oil blend, as it does a pretty good job.

Yes, I just run my Maverick leads under the door...hasn't hurt them at all.


----------



## kingt36

Cool...I think that's all I needed..Thanks for the help!


----------



## kingt36

Reading through it again, the temperatures seem high..do I want to smoke the whole time at 275? I've been trying to get to the 225 - 240 range.


----------



## kingt36

Well, I can certainly tell that I've got some learning to do. I think my splits are too small. I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with 12 - 16" splits. Right now the splits I have are 6 - 10" and they are not producing enough heat. I'm adding two or more at a time and playing with the intake constantly to stay in the 225-250* range. 

I may also need to consider placement. Right now, everything is in the center of the firebox front to back, but closer to the cooking chamber lengthwise. I'm wondering If I should get it closer to the firebox door.

It also seems to do the opposite of what I expect. I thought that the more open the intake is the hotter the fire burns, however it seems like when I close it more the temp in the cook chamber climbs quite a bit and I have to open it more to get the temp down. What's that about?

 I'll keep playing. I'm determined to get this joker figured out!


----------



## kingt36

Here is a link to my first smoke on the Wrangled...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ld-country-wrangler-butt-w-qview#post_1023624


----------



## glocksrock

Has anyone found a cover that works really well for this smoker?


----------



## kingt36

I got this one and it works great for me so far. You may can go with the smaller version, but I wasn't exactly sure of the dimensions so I got this one. It covers the smoker completely and goes all the way to the ground and then some..The material seems fairly sturdy also.


----------



## motorhead

I bought the large CharBroil cover at Academy and it works great













charbroil for wrnagler.jpg



__ motorhead
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## motorhead

I also recommend a scope or binocs so you can monitor temps from a distance.













scopeJPG.JPG



__ motorhead
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## glocksrock

Awesome, I'll have to look into those covers. I'm getting my wrangler delivered this evening and will have it in the garage for now, but may want to keep it out back, and I want to make sure it stays out of the rain.


----------



## kingt36

I just wanted to thank you guys for your help. It's going to take some practice, but I'm determined to get this thing down. Managing the fire/heat is going to be the biggest thing now. I think I want to use splits that are 9-12 inches, leaning more towards 12. The splits I had were just about all 8" or below and the smoker seemed to just eat them up. I had a hard time managing the temperature as it would be too high (280 or more) or too low (190 - 215) for what I wanted. I've got a lot to learn and have been doing a lot of reading on this site and elsewhere. I'm going to get it...

Again..thank you..


----------



## mickhlr

kingt36 said:


> Here is a link to my first smoke on the Wrangled...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ld-country-wrangler-butt-w-qview#post_1023624


Hey kingt36...nice looking pork butt there my friend. 

Also, thanks for the info on the covers guys.  I posted this thread awhile back about covers http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142828/to-cover-or-not-to-cover-that-is-the-question  and ended up buying an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn cover.  It doesn't fit well at all, and I have all this fabric that would go over the little OK Joe smokestack just laying on mine, as our smokestack is a lot wider than the OK Joe.  And, the top of the cover is already faded all out and looks terrible. 

I emailed Old Country about a cover, and got this back: 

"Thank you for your purchase.
At the moment, we do not have covers.
We are looking for some companies to make some for our units.
It will be a few months before we have any.
Try a universal cover or a tarp or keep it in a covered patio."

And, I even emailed them back and asked that they let me know when they will have covers available.  I told them I live on a golf course and have hundreds of people by my house each day, so I do not want to use a tarp to cover my smoker.  :-)  Never got an answer.

And, I emailed Horizon to ask about their cover for their 20" Classic Smoker, which looks just about like the Wrangler.  They never answered either.

I also talked to a guy who takes care of all the grills where I live.  It is a time-share community...Silverleaf Resorts, and we have about 3,000 permanent residents at Holly Lake Ranch.  Anyway, they have a ton of the small steel bbq grills, one for each time-share...like the ones you see in parks.  They look to be 1/8" steel, and are never covered.  So, I just asked how they keep them from rusting.  And, he said they keep the outsides sprayed with WD-40.  Anybody ever heard of this?


----------



## kingt36

MickHLR,

I love the Charbroil cover. It fits great. You can see a picture of it on the Wrangler in my current profile picture.


----------



## kingt36

Actually, I see that Motorhead posted a clearer picture of the same setup.


----------



## motochief

I have been looking at getting this exact smoker and this thread has felivered on great information. Thanks!


----------



## smokenfire

I am taking a serious look at the Wrangler.  How many slabs of baby back ribs can you get on the lower grate?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## glocksrock

smokenfire said:


> I am taking a serious look at the Wrangler.  How many slabs of baby back ribs can you get on the lower grate?  Thanks in advance!


The wrangler is an amazing pit for the money, I love mine very much. If you use a rib rack, you can easily fit 6 racks on the bottom rack, otherwise you can fit about 3 racks horizontally, and maybe 4 or 5 vertically if they are short enough. I'll be cooking 6 racks on mine next weekend, and I'll try to get some pics if I can. The cooking chamber is 30 inches wide, and I think it's 17 inches deep if I recall correctly.


----------



## smokenfire

Thanks for the reply glocksrock.   Look forward to the pics!  I have a 15 yr old brinkman that does ok.  But I usually end up with 20-30 people and it is not big enough.  I recently picked up a good one (for free) that i am in the process of restoring.  The good one is not my type of smoker and I may end up selling....hence my interest in the wrangler.  Enjoy the Labor Day!


----------



## mbrecon

I have the Wrangler and have been looking for a cover as you.  Saw the Smoke Joe one at Lowe's and looks like it would fit, but didn't want to chance.  Did it work out for you?  Funny Charbroil has it for $10 cheaper than Lowe's.  Thanks.


----------



## glocksrock

The Charbroil XL one works perfectly and fits well, even a tad bit too big. I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## mbrecon

Thanks glocksrock...I guess I should have looked harder on the forum ;)  The XL is definitely XL, but will cover that and the wood I keep under the smoker for starting.  I also saw this Brinkman on Amazon that looks like it might work, but not willing to take the chance at twice the price and it might not fit.


Thanks again!


----------



## glocksrock

I'd probably not get the Brinkman cover, as it may not fit due to the smokestack, Just get the Charbroil cover and be done with it!


----------



## mbrecon

Yep, I ordered the XL last night.  With all the talk about Wrangler vs. Pecos, I went and measured mine.  What do you know, I have a Pecos.  The XL will dwarf it, but cover it completely :)


----------



## glocksrock

The Pecos is a bit longer and the cover will actually fit it better. I like the Pecos, but it doesn't have a top rack, and the steel is thinner than on the Wrangler, but it's cheaper and will still do a fine job. I'd really like to have the Brazos, but at twice the price of the Wrangler, I couldn't justify it.


----------



## racso

Hello, does anyone knows where I can get an old country smoker. I am from California and I been having trouble looking for one


----------



## glocksrock

racso said:


> Hello, does anyone knows where I can get an old country smoker. I am from California and I been having trouble looking for one



I'm pretty sure Academy sports & outdoors is the only place that sells them. If you don't have one in your area, you can get it online.


----------



## glocksrock

smokenfire said:


> Thanks for the reply glocksrock.   Look forward to the pics!  I have a 15 yr old brinkman that does ok.  But I usually end up with 20-30 people and it is not big enough.  I recently picked up a good one (for free) that i am in the process of restoring.  The good one is not my type of smoker and I may end up selling....hence my interest in the wrangler.  Enjoy the Labor Day!



I was able to do 7 racks, could have done one more slab on the top shelf, but didn't need to cook that many. I did find that the ribs in the middle of the rack didn't cook as evenly, so if you use a rib rack, you may want to rotate them around the rack after about an hour or so.


----------



## smokenfire

Thanks for the followup *glocksrock.  The ribs look good; understand having to rotate sometimes...it's a given.  Academy sports is opening a new store here in Olathe.  Can't wait to take a close look at the Wrangler.   *


----------



## mbrecon

IMG_5173.JPG



__ mbrecon
__ Sep 13, 2013






I finally received the Charbroil XL cover and put it on.  The first night we had a storm blow in and blew it right off since it covers the Pecos completely.  I added a bungee and it works very well.  I store some stuff under the smoker and this really protects everything.  Not back for $20.  You can see the other cheap one that didn't work laying on the ground in front of it.  I do recommend this for the Pecos or the Wrangler.


----------



## josephah2000

Anyone know the actual weight of the Pecos (350 lbs) and Wrangler (275 lbs)? I don't see how Academy's specs are correct, especially since the Wrangler uses a thicker gauge of steel. I have a Wrangler and my brother-in-law has a Pecos. Both are great! Thanks.


----------



## smokenfire

In regards to the Wrangler; is it a 20 inch or 24 inch barrel?
Thnx...


----------



## smokin emt

After reading everything in this section, I'm fully convinced that the Wrangler is the smoker for me. A lot of great ideas have been implanted and a ton of useful tricks at the ready for when I get mine. This is a great section!! Thanks everyone for your input!!


----------



## txsean

About a cover for the Wrangler, I picked up the Char-broil heavy duty cover (NOT the XL) for my charcoal grill and put it on the Wrangler just to see how it fits. For comparison, here is a pic. 

Perfect fit length and depth wise, just wish it came down a few more inches to the ground. I wonder if I kept wood on the bottom shelf if it would pick up moisture during a storm when the wind started blowing around a bit. I keep the grills in the garage for now until I finish (ok fine, I have to start first... :p ) my deck project for the back yard. Then they will have a permanent home

I plan to pick up the XL cover for the wrangler but just wanted to share this for reference.


----------



## rotday

Mister, sure do appreciate this review.  Been trying to decide if it'd be better to stick with my old rust riddled New Braunfels stick burner another season or drop the $500 on this Wrangler.  Probably will go ahead and have it ready to go by Thanksgiving. Have a good one.


----------



## kingt36

Does anyone use a basket in their wrangler? My biggest problem is temperature control. I just can't get it to run steady at 225-240 without a lot of baby sitting. I'm curious about how a basket might help.

I also need to find a good sealant to seal up some of the leaks.


----------



## glocksrock

I use a basket, but I normally can't get my temps to stay below 275, but now that it's getting colder out it should be easier. Not sure that a basket would help you much though, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## rotday

Speaking of a basket, where is a good place to get one from??? Don't have many resources to fab the mods discussed on forum.  Will acquire them if need be but got to weigh the cost of purchasing and storing the equipment.  After getting the Wrangler smoker, want to get it set up right with tuning plates, basket, good thermometer, etc.


----------



## glocksrock

ROTDay said:


> Speaking of a basket, where is a good place to get one from??? Don't have many resources to fab the mods discussed on forum.  Will acquire them if need be but got to weigh the cost of purchasing and storing the equipment.  After getting the Wrangler smoker, want to get it set up right with tuning plates, basket, good thermometer, etc.


Just buy a sheet of expanded metal from home depot and cut then bend it. Here is a step by step on how to do it. You won't need much in the way of tools to do this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket


----------



## rotday

"GlocksRock" that's what I'm talking about!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The tutorial on building the basket is perfect.  This is the _kind_ of info that hits a home-run.  So often somebody will provide a solution that requires a greater investment in supplies and equipment than what their original smoker cost.  Lookin for more....

Thanks.


----------



## mickhlr

TXSean, thanks for the pic of the cover.  I just ordered on through Amazon.   I’ve had a helluva time trying to find a cover for this thing, and have been using an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn cover.  It doesn't fit well at all, and I have all this fabric that would go over the little OK Joe smokestack just laying on mine, as our smokestack is a lot wider than the OK Joe.  And, already, the entire top of the cover is white…when it used to be black.   I have a black Weber cover on my Weber Genesis grill and it still hasn’t faded one bit…totally black and still looks new.   I had debated between the Char-broil heavy duty like you show in your pic, and the XL.  But, I thought the XL would be way too big, and I was worried about the one you have being too small.  I’m glad to see it isn’t.  Hopefully, someday, somebody will make a cover to actually fit the Wrangler. 

Glocksrock, that basket looks great…and looks very easy to make.   Thanks for that info…can’t wait to try it.

This site is the best informational site I've ever seen.  Loving it.  BTW...if any of you reading this have never spatchcocked a turkey, I just posted one I did this past weekend.  It was great...and so easy to do.


----------



## mickhlr

Just wanted to report that the Char-Broil Heavy Duty Smoker Cover (not the XL) works great on my Wrangler.  I've been using it for a couple of months now, and it still looks like new...even through the winter weather we've had.  I just wrap a large bungee cord around it to keep it from blowing away.  It works great and looks good...and it was less than $20.  Can't beat it for the price.  That OK Joe cover I was using already looked terrible after two months of use, and faded from black to white on top.  And, since it didn't fit well, it looked like crap...and it was twice the price of this one.













Char-Broil Heavy Duty Smoker Cover.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Jan 17, 2014






Plus, it matches my Weber Genesis grill cover pretty well.













Smoker and Grill Covers.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Jan 17, 2014


----------



## sammydlc

Has anyone grilled in the main cooking chamber of the wrangler? I usually grill for 10-15 people when I bbq at home, and don't know if grilling in the firebox will do it for me.
I want to start smoking more and don't know if I should just buy the Wrangler and use the main chamber to grill rather than buying a Grilling pit like the cantina and a separate smoker.
I also got in contact with Old Country and they said they have a grilling pit like the cantina but the call it the cantina deluxe. Its 1/4 thick and same size. They have it for $600. Don't know if this is a good deal. Any suggestions?


----------



## glocksrock

I'd probably just stick with using the main chamber for smoking, and if the firebox isn't large enough for your grilling needs, just get a separate grill. Not sure how much having a thick metal matters when grilling, you may be served just fine with something like a chargriller charcoal grill.


----------



## blkstallionbbq

I was going to buy this smoker online but it says it is no longer available. Does anyone have any recommendations for something similar in the $500 range?


----------



## glocksrock

BlkStallionBBQ said:


> I was going to buy this smoker online but it says it is no longer available. Does anyone have any recommendations for something similar in the $500 range?



They are probably just out of stock, but if you check with your local store they may have one.  The Pecos is similar, but it's a bit larger and doesn't have the upper rack, it's also a bit thinner, but should still work pretty good, it's also cheaper.


----------



## kingt36

Has anyone used their Wrangler, or any offset for that matter to cold smoke with an AMNPS? If so, how did you set it up?


----------



## rburns

Hello, Can you post a pic. of the mods you made?


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

Long time lurker first time poster here! I just bought my OC pit this last weekend and have been working on my fire management. A big thanks to everyone in this thread for all the useful info regarding their wranglers. 

First up, St Louis pork ribs tomorrow night. Then hopefully a brisket this weekend.


----------



## jcrevz

Also a long time lurker - first time poster. My wife purchased this smoker from Academy last week, got the first smoke on it this past weekend. VERY impressed. I have been basically using a char-griller with no sidebox, cheap thermos, and chips thrown on top of coals. Believe it or not, I got pretty good at it. But using a stick burner for the first time? I cant even explain it. Night and day. I plan on using this every weekend I can. I have minor leakage around the lids, but nothing major I dont think. I plan on adding nomex gasket around the edge to seal it up better (or attempt to).

As far as the tuning plates for this, I went with OP's measurements, 4x15.75x1/4. I dont think this is the correct measurements. 4" is way too small IMO. Unless my barrel is larger, these 3 plates would only cover maybe 1/2 (not even, maybe 1/3rd?) of entire surface. Im going to go for another plate maybe 2 to see if i can get it closer across the grates, but i was at a 9 degrees difference so i may leave it be. A charcoal box is in the works, or maybe a maze. 

First set of ribs were gone before i could get a pic. For now, I have uploaded a few pics to my profile. 

Cheers!


----------



## glocksrock

jcrevz said:


> As far as the tuning plates for this, I went with OP's measurements, 4x15.75x1/4. I dont think this is the correct measurements. 4" is way too small IMO. Unless my barrel is larger, these 3 plates would only cover maybe 1/2 (not even, maybe 1/3rd?) of entire surface.


You don't need the whole chamber covered, the plates would start where the baffle ends, or at least have a small overlap, and you still need space between the plates. But you could also try using 4.5" or 5" plates if it makes you feel better.


----------



## jcrevz

glocksrock said:


> You don't need the whole chamber covered, the plates would start where the baffle ends, or at least have a small overlap, and you still need space between the plates. But you could also try using 4.5" or 5" plates if it makes you feel better.


right, i understand that. but if you look at iphamilton's photo of what he says is 4", the three cover much more than the 3 i bought. I have much much more space between the plates, to the point i dont think they even do anything. i moved them around and monitored temps, i didnt see it making any difference. I thought the steel supply gave me the wrong dimensions and had to measure myself, they are right on. I will take a picture tonight and post.


----------



## glocksrock

I had the same experience, but you just need to leave a small gap at the first plate, and a slightly larger gap at the second and third plate. You will have a hot spot where the stack is at the grate. You probably won't get perfectly even temps, but as long as you are within about 10 degrees you should be ok. That smoker isn't all that big so it may be hard to get things perfectly even.


----------



## mickhlr

Not sure if you can tell, but mine seem a little narrow as well.  However, it just took me a little longer to get them arranged properly.  If you can see them under this spatchcocked turkey, you'll see what I'm talking about.  My temps are within a couple of degrees across the board.













Spatchcock Turkey_2.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 18, 2013


----------



## jcrevz

MickHLR said:


> Not sure if you can tell, but mine seem a little narrow as well.  However, it just took me a little longer to get them arranged properly.  If you can see them under this spatchcocked turkey, you'll see what I'm talking about.  My temps are within a couple of degrees across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spatchcock Turkey_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Nov 18, 2013


ok yeah, this is more what mine looks like, and nearly identical as far as placement. OK cool, but how do i get a piece of that chicken???


----------



## mickhlr

LOL!!  Hey jcrevz, that was Thanksgiving turkey.  It was great...and the first time I'd ever tried it.  That pic was actually about half way through the cook.  I'll never smoke one again with spatchcocking it.  It cooked evenly, was very juicy, and a lot of fun.


----------



## jcrevz

MickHLR said:


> LOL!!  Hey jcrevz, that was Thanksgiving turkey.  It was great...and the first time I'd ever tried it.  That pic was actually about half way through the cook.  I'll never smoke one again with spatchcocking it.  It cooked evenly, was very juicy, and a lot of fun.


duh, i used my reading skills but not my comprehension skills apparently. Looks great, what was the total cook time on that? I may have to try this if i can get my family to get off the deep fried crap


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

MickHLR said:


> Not sure if you can tell, but mine seem a little narrow as well.  However, it just took me a little longer to get them arranged properly.  If you can see them under this spatchcocked turkey, you'll see what I'm talking about.  My temps are within a couple of degrees across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spatchcock Turkey_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Nov 18, 2013



That looks great! I'm in my 3 rd hour of smoking ribs and so far so good. I've been able to keep my heat 225 +/- 10 for my first cook. I read through the smoking 101 article and put a lot of it to use. Any additional tips for working with a wrangler?


----------



## mickhlr

joshdaddyjoe, those ribs sound good.  Checkout this link for my ribs.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...n-my-old-country-wrangler-smoker#post_1150375

I usually go a little hotter...250* to 275* on the ribs.  My Wrangler seems to want to run a little hot anyway.  I use good seasoned post oak, and I don't mind it running a little hotter.  Now, mind that temp is with a Maverick thermometer, not the gauge on the smoker.  When my smoker gauge is on about 225*, the actual temp is about 300* on the Maverick.  And, I've tested the Maverick enough that I know it is correct.

Here was my first brisket on the Wrangler http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143571/new-old-country-wrangler-smoker-first-brisket#post_1017750   It was by-far the best brisket I've ever done.


----------



## mickhlr

jcrevz said:


> duh, i used my reading skills but not my comprehension skills apparently. Looks great, what was the total cook time on that? I may have to try this if i can get my family to get off the deep fried crap


jcrevz, it took about 3 hours at 250* - 275* to smoke that spatchcocked turkey.  I had no idea how long it might take when I first started it.

Here's the link to it:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152563/spatchcocked-smoked-turkey-on-old-country-wrangler-smoker


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

MickHLR said:


> joshdaddyjoe, those ribs sound good.  Checkout this link for my ribs.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...n-my-old-country-wrangler-smoker#post_1150375
> 
> I usually go a little hotter...250* to 275* on the ribs.  My Wrangler seems to want to run a little hot anyway.  I use good seasoned post oak, and I don't mind it running a little hotter.  Now, mind that temp is with a Maverick thermometer, not the gauge on the smoker.  When my smoker gauge is on about 225*, the actual temp is about 300* on the Maverick.  And, I've tested the Maverick enough that I know it is correct.
> 
> Here was my first brisket on the Wrangler http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143571/new-old-country-wrangler-smoker-first-brisket#post_1017750  It was by-far the best brisket I've ever done.



Outstanding job on the ribs those look delicious. Is that butter, brown sugar and honey? How long did you let them cook before you wrapped them? I was surprised when I compared temperatures and found out the dial is pretty accurate once temp is stabilized.  

This goes out to anyone and it is a bit off topic but I have a question about how everyone is cleaning their smokers? Grates, the smoker itself and the firebox. 

Right now I'm scraping the grates, cleaning the grease out of the bottom with paper towels and sweeping out the firebox. Then I'll get the temp up to 400* for an hour or two in the smoker to kill anything off. Is there anything I should be doing? Any tips or tricks you could share?


----------



## glocksrock

I only swept out the firebox and cleaned the grates with a grill brush, and occasionally cleaned out the inside of the pit where everything drains. It definitely won't hurt to crank up the temp to kill stuff off of there, but I never did it and never had any problems. I found my thermometer to be terribly innacurate, and it was the ones that Academy sold. I even swapped it out for another one and it was just as off. My buddy got one as well for his wranger it it wasn't accurate either. I guess if you want an accurate one you need to get a good one like a tel-tru, or just stick with a good digital one like a Maverick.


----------



## jcrevz

glocksrock said:


> I only swept out the firebox and cleaned the grates with a grill brush, and occasionally cleaned out the inside of the pit where everything drains. It definitely won't hurt to crank up the temp to kill stuff off of there, but I never did it and never had any problems. I found my thermometer to be terribly innacurate, and it was the ones that Academy sold. I even swapped it out for another one and it was just as off. My buddy got one as well for his wranger it it wasn't accurate either. I guess if you want an accurate one you need to get a good one like a tel-tru, or just stick with a good digital one like a Maverick.


interesting - i also have a old country thermo (the big 4 incher) and it seems to be pretty accurate also when stabilized. I use the maverick ET-733 for precise measurements though.

I really have a problem with wind blowing down the stack and cooling that side at grate level. Of course, the 2 days I have used it, started off great then about 3-4PM is when the wind picked up (one day pretty strong gusts - id put it at 10-20mph) that cooled off that side 100*+. I was thinking about fabricating a cap for it that would still allow good air movement - something like the caps on vents on the top of your house, or screening the opening to act as a windbreak. Unless someone here has a better idea/solution? 

I grill exclusively on the wrangler also. Ive got it down pretty good and results are outstanding. takes a bit to get it going but it is worth it - i usually prep the meat while it gets going. I just make a fire teepee with 1" sticks, let it burn down and get some coals, then throw on 3 sticks at a time spread out on the bottom. The flames dont reach the meat, but cook beautifully. 

MickHLR - thanks for the links. Great results and good documentation. I love getting ideas for next meals like this, I'm going to have to take the leap of faith and try one of those briskets. WOW! looks great. I spatchcocked a chicken  brined in orange juice last friday, everyone couldnt believe how melt in your mouth it was. Definitely a keeper. Didnt document anything I cooked, which is a shame! I will have my iPad close by next time. 

thanks guys!


----------



## glocksrock

Never thought about using just orange juice, or any fruit juice for a brine, I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## jburn244

Hey folks, have enjoyed reading the discussion on the Wrangler, and am having a really hard time deciding between it and the Pecos. 

I usually only cook for my wife and I, but a couple times a year my buddies and I get together for a big all day cook where we'll do several racks of ribs. I'm worried I won't have enough space for 6-8 racks at once on the Wrangler.

I'm drawn to the thicker steel of the Wrangler, but I like the larger width of the Pecos better, seems like it would be easier to deal with when I'm trying to cook a lot at once. Anyone have any pictures of their Wrangler or Pecos chocked full of ribs for a size reference?

I've also read a few sparse comments (on the Pecos, specifically) about the firebox warping due to high heat. Is that mostly a user error thing or is that a real possibility with either of these cookers?


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

JBurn244 said:


> Hey folks, have enjoyed reading the discussion on the Wrangler, and am having a really hard time deciding between it and the Pecos.
> 
> I usually only cook for my wife and I, but a couple times a year my buddies and I get together for a big all day cook where we'll do several racks of ribs. I'm worried I won't have enough space for 6-8 racks at once on the Wrangler.
> 
> I'm drawn to the thicker steel of the Wrangler, but I like the larger width of the Pecos better, seems like it would be easier to deal with when I'm trying to cook a lot at once. Anyone have any pictures of their Wrangler or Pecos chocked full of ribs for a size reference?


I can get 3 BB ribs side by side, 2 Spare Ribs laying flat or 4 vertical in a rack, 2 Boston butts, or 1 8-12 brisket on my Wrangler. That includes a 4x8 1/2 water pan(Loaf Pan stolen from the wife unit) and a digital probe between the meat and the water pan. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## glocksrock

JBurn244 said:


> Hey folks, have enjoyed reading the discussion on the Wrangler, and am having a really hard time deciding between it and the Pecos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drawn to the thicker steel of the Wrangler, but I like the larger width of the Pecos better, seems like it would be easier to deal with when I'm trying to cook a lot at once. Anyone have any pictures of their Wrangler or Pecos chocked full of ribs for a size reference?



Here is my old Wranger full of ribs.

http://s150.photobucket.com/user/tonsoguns420/media/20130907_162723_zpsa0852dcd.jpg.html

If you use a rack like that, make sure to rotate the ribs around, I didn't and the results weren't as good as I had hoped for. I've since sold my wranger and upgraded to a Lang 48 patio and couldn't be happier. If you want thicker steel, but the larger size, get the Brazos model, it's twice as much as the wrangler, but larger and has 1/4" steel.


----------



## wwalkerbigwil

I just bought the pecos several weeks ago and I'm very happy with it.  It may be because it's such a huge step up from the small Hondo that I had, but it cooks great.  I've cooked a couple slabs of ribs and had room for a couple more without a rib rack.  The only problem I had with getting the temp up is to make sure you don't have wood that's too green.  I get perfect smoke flavor from my pecos.


----------



## blkstallionbbq

Ok. It's crunch time. For all those that have the wrangler, what's the bottom line? Are there any better smokers for this price? I am thinking about pulling the trigger this weekend and I want to have the opinion of those who have actually used it. MickHLR gave me some good information but additional opinions help!


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

BlkStallionBBQ said:


> Ok. It's crunch time. For all those that have the wrangler, what's the bottom line? Are there any better smokers for this price? I am thinking about pulling the trigger this weekend and I want to have the opinion of those who have actually used it. MickHLR gave me some good information but additional opinions help!


Do it. I love cooking on mine, it's been great. I haven't found a better smoker that has the dimensions or thickness of steel as the Wrangler. The next best thing above it is a Yoder Cheyenne or drop down and get a Pecos, another good option.


----------



## glocksrock

I don't think you can do better for the money. But the pecos is bigger and cheaper, so long as you don't mind it being a bit thinner steel.


----------



## jburn244

glocksrock said:


> I don't think you can do better for the money. But the pecos is bigger and cheaper, so long as you don't mind it being a bit thinner steel.


The size is the draw to the Pecos, I'm curious whether there's any _legitimate_  concerns about the thinner gauge steel not holding heat well or warping. It seems like a pretty hefty jump from your normal Char Broil cheapo.


----------



## glocksrock

JBurn244 said:


> The size is the draw to the Pecos, I'm curious whether there's any _legitimate_ concerns about the thinner gauge steel not holding heat well or warping. It seems like a pretty hefty jump from your normal Char Broil cheapo.



I doubt you would have any warping, but temp control would be the main concern. If you are cooking for just a small amount of people the wrangler will be fine, but it's easy to fill it up quickly. You can always sell it if you don't like what you get, that's what I did. After using the wrangler I found it to be a bit small, and I wanted a reverse flow smoker, so I sold it and got a Lang since I found a killer deal on a slightly used on on craigslist. I was able to sell the wrangler for what I paid for it.

Of course if you have extra money to spend, just ge tthe Brazos model which is a bit bigger than the pecos, but has 1/4 in. steel, but of course it costs twice as much as the wrangler, but it's really nice.


----------



## jburns80

I now have this smoker and I can attest it has been quite a surprise to use.  It holds temp well and is very easy to bring to temp. I'm glad I spent the money on it.


----------



## fisher6688

When I close my damper on the firebox my temps rise? I can't get them to come down.


----------



## fisher6688

I just started playing with he exhaust damper too. It's coming down but definitely making more white smoke and not the tbs


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

Fisher6688 said:


> I just started playing with he exhaust damper too. It's coming down but definitely making more white smoke and not the tbs


I found that is I leave the Intake door open at the begininning of the cook It is easier for me to control the temp when it gets to hot. Once you reach your desired temp close the intake door and adjust as necessary.


I learned a lot from the article on stick burning. Basic rules at the bottom follow them and after some practice it will only get easier. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

Double post


----------



## fisher6688

Are you talking about the side door of the firebox and not the damper that is adjustable?


----------



## joshdaddyjoe

Yes, I leave the side door to the firebox open. Usually I will bring my smoker to 300* then add the ribs etc and close the door and adjust the inlet damper.

I apologize for not being more clear.


----------



## fisher6688

thanks joe, well it looks like not having to babysit this type of smoker is harder due to its size? guess i have to split my splits smaller after reading stick burning 101 and letting it warm on top of my fire box. if i were to add a bunch of 1-1.5 inch diameter sticks in there so i could walk away for a couple hours it might spike the temps and i cant add a bigger thick split because it doesnt produce clean smoke until awhile later. ill keep on playing around. but if anyone knows a better way to be able to get it to stay for an hour or more and i can walk away let me know.


----------



## johnb26

:grilling_smilie:I can't wait to get my new wrangler.


----------



## johnb26

I know that the wrangler smoker is 1/8" thick steel body but I was wondering will this steel ever warp over time or burn out, or hold heat well compared to more expensive 1/4" steel smokers. I'm on a tight budget and the wrangler is all I can afford with a thicker metal than my first charbroil offset thin sheet metal smoker I'm hoping I made a good choice with this wrangler smoker. Any advice please.


----------



## mickhlr

Johnb26, the Wrangler is 3/16" steel.  The Pecos is 1/8".


----------



## roger46

I became the proud owner of Old Country Ranch Hand smoker on my birthday.   I have yet to see any reviews on this name.  I liked your review and suggestions.  I did have question about the baffles you made to divert the heat.  The time I've used mine the heat is really intense the closer to the fire box which is only natural.  This really comes into play when you are smoking a lot of meat and the grill is full.  How do you figure the sixe of the plates and how do you install them?  Thank for a relpy.


----------



## koch

Hello,  I am looking to purchase a Wrangle also. I was wondering if it would fit in the back of an SUV. Can someone please provide the length, height, and width of the wrangler? Or are Academy's specs golden?


----------



## fisher6688

Koch said:


> Hello,  I am looking to purchase a Wrangle also. I was wondering if it would fit in the back of an SUV. Can someone please provide the length, height, and width of the wrangler? Or are Academy's specs golden?



I don't think it will fit. It's pretty tall. I used my avalanche. 
Height 55 inch
Width 24 inch
Depth 56 inch
Weight 225 lb

According to academy


----------



## koch

I was wondering if I could lay it down and slide it in.. Hm.. it's gonna be an interesting trip. Thanks Fisher!


----------



## jcrevz

Fisher6688 said:


> When I close my damper on the firebox my temps rise? I can't get them to come down.





Fisher6688 said:


> I just started playing with he exhaust damper too. It's coming down but definitely making more white smoke and not the tbs


I also had major major issues getting temps to hold steady. It was either blazing and 400* or choke the fire, and billows of white smoke. BUT after a couple times using and experimenting, I found that if I build the fire all the way to the right of the firebox, instead of the middle or closer to the inlet to the smoke box, WAY easier to control. Night and day. It was pissing me off, watching all these videos of people just cracking/closing the butterfly damper and raising/dropping temps like it was nothing. 

I use 9" splits, throw a new split on when i notice temps dropping and 10* or lower than desired. 

Using this method, i rarely get temp swings, +/- 10* either way. And beautiful TBS.


----------



## jcrevz

Koch said:


> I was wondering if I could lay it down and slide it in.. Hm.. it's gonna be an interesting trip. Thanks Fisher!


good luck! - it took myself and 2 employees to get it up in the back of my nissan frontier, and i have it dropped 4" with sport suspension. thing is HEAVY


----------



## fisher6688

jcrevz said:


> I also had major major issues getting temps to hold steady. It was either blazing and 400* or choke the fire, and billows of white smoke. BUT after a couple times using and experimenting, I found that if I build the fire all the way to the right of the firebox, instead of the middle or closer to the inlet to the smoke box, WAY easier to control. Night and day. It was pissing me off, watching all these videos of people just cracking/closing the butterfly damper and raising/dropping temps like it was nothing.
> 
> I use 9" splits, throw a new split on when i notice temps dropping and 10* or lower than desired.
> 
> Using this method, i rarely get temp swings, +/- 10* either way. And beautiful TBS.


All the way to the right as in all the way near the actual damper? I been doing this too. I center it and put the fire as close as I can to the actual side door to the firebox


----------



## fisher6688

Or are you putting in all the way to the right and in the corner


----------



## jcrevz

currently pegged at 253*













d3e414648913568632e6f326340b6808_zpsfede0237.jpg



__ jcrevz
__ May 31, 2014






heres what im working on (i have more items to throw on in a couple hours, she looks lonely)













4776c096b655196bdd5b8108da34cb76_zps8371f5c0.jpg



__ jcrevz
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## fisher6688

jcrevz said:


> currently pegged at 253*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d3e414648913568632e6f326340b6808_zpsfede0237.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jcrevz
> __ May 31, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what im working on (i have more items to throw on in a couple hours, she looks lonely)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4776c096b655196bdd5b8108da34cb76_zps8371f5c0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jcrevz
> __ May 31, 2014


oh okay yeah thats what i been doing as well. are you able to keep a 225 steady? im guessing i need smaller splits


----------



## jcrevz

i mostly cook at 250 and yes i can peg it and keep it steady for hour 2 or more until i need to add fuel

(250 grate level, 225 on thermo on lid)


----------



## fisher6688

i do what you do but my temps rise up to however big a split i put usually up to 270 and slow decline down. this is for about 40 mins max. i start with half chimney of charcoal and use oak. damper open half or less than that. so i dont understand why mine is not steady steady. it goes up a "hill" and down. slowly though.


----------



## koch

When I got mines this past Friday, I seasoned it and notice the SFB door is not sealed all the way at the top section. I can see the flames from the mini logs when the SFB door is shut. Any suggestions on how I can correct this door? I thought about heating the door up and trying to bend it into place. I don't know if it will work.


----------



## fisher6688

They say to use stove gasket around the door.


----------



## fisher6688

I have yet to seal mine up too. And my gap is in the side door. Not the top of the firebox


----------



## johnb26

I got mine this past Thursday and I found some of the same problems too but being an HVAC tech I ordered some bbq gasket seal off of amazon and sealed up my firebox doors and my smoking chamber door where I found  any gaps and now this thing is sealed tight. Ive been experimenting with different fuels from logs to lump. Now I'm trying the minion method with 20 lbs of kingsford original to see how long I can cook, right now I'm doing a chuck roast. Love this smoker :yahoo::grilling_smilie:


----------



## koch

I've seen some stove gasket kits they sell at Ace Hardware, but I don't know the quality. I'm probably gonna search around on the internet.


----------



## johnb26

Try amazon :grilling_smilie:


----------



## koch

Thanks John! Will def search amazon.com. Any tips on making tuning plates besides what the OP mentioned? Also, what size sealant did you use? 1/2 x 1/8? Thanks!


----------



## johnb26

I used both 1/2 and 1/8" gaskets and used 20 guage sheet metal for tuning plates. Hope this helps:grilling_smilie:


----------



## koch

I just realized that the rust on my wrangler is worst than I thought. I've contacted customer service to see if they can deliver me an exchange. I love the smoker, but the rust is getting to me :(


----------



## fisher6688

Koch said:


> I just realized that the rust on my wrangler is worst than I thought. I've contacted customer service to see if they can deliver me an exchange. I love the smoker, but the rust is getting to me :(


where is it rusting


----------



## koch

There is surface rust on the bottom of the cooking chamber, all of the door hinges, bottom of the SFB, the smoke stack bottom where the "L" is, and connection from the stack to the chamber is welded. I almost forgot to add the weld spots on the spokes of the wheel and its bearings.


----------



## fisher6688

does anyone know if there is a difference if i use 1/4 inch steel for tuning plates vs a thinner set? i am guessing the 1/4 inch is better as it will help deflect more heat? even will hold heat longer probably for the long smokes


----------



## jburn244

Johnb26 said:


> I got mine this past Thursday and I found some of the same problems too but being an HVAC tech I ordered some bbq gasket seal off of amazon and sealed up my firebox doors and my smoking chamber door where I found any gaps and now this thing is sealed tight. Ive been experimenting with different fuels from logs to lump. Now I'm trying the minion method with 20 lbs of kingsford original to see how long I can cook, right now I'm doing a chuck roast. Love this smoker


Can you post some pics of how you placed your gaskets and where? I've been eyeing these cookers and the ones I've looked at each seemed to have a couple spots on either lid where it didn't sit flush and had a gap.


----------



## smoking works

It actually weighs closer to 300 lbs...


----------



## koch

Academy was no help so I just treated the rust myself. I bought some Rustoleum from Home Depot, wire brushed it, sprayed White vinegar, and sprayed Rustoleum High Heat black paint on the treated spots. On the inside, I wire brushed it and applied white vinegar, wiped the residue, and sprayed pam. Hopefully it will hold. 

Fisher, I believe they said that the thicker the tuning plates, the better it will hold heat in the cooking chamber longer. If I had the option, I would like to have 1/4 inch also.


----------



## fisher6688

Koch said:


> Academy was no help so I just treated the rust myself. I bought some Rustoleum from Home Depot, wire brushed it, sprayed White vinegar, and sprayed Rustoleum High Heat black paint on the treated spots. On the inside, I wire brushed it and applied white vinegar, wiped the residue, and sprayed pam. Hopefully it will hold.
> 
> Fisher, I believe they said that the thicker the tuning plates, the better it will hold heat in the cooking chamber longer. If I had the option, I would like to have 1/4 inch also.


i just placed an order to my local metal shop for 1/4 inch plates. excited to see how it turns out. that whole using of the charcoal support was okay and i really want something that will work well. I ended up getting 5 plates of 1/4 inch mild steel dimensions i got from iHamilton on here at 4 inch by 15.75 inch. I guess my next mod is to put the stove gaskets around the edges. and get ceramic bricks to hold even more heat. im thinking the initial bringing up of temp will take a little longer but shoot hopefully it will hold heat for longer. 

Koch, i started seeing rust in the very bottom of my main chamber. i just sprayed oil on it and i dont wash it out with water unless i know i will wipe it down and add more oil. otherwise i dont really see any rust on the outside of my wrangler or inside. except in my firebox. but not sure if we can do anything about that since im always scraping the sides in there. 

anyone have suggestions for ceramic bricks


----------



## blkstallionbbq

I just received mine. The weld on the right hand side of the lid was snapped off and there was paint chipped off as well. We had a rain a few nights ago and I wasn't able to cover it enough so it is already rusting in the spots where the paint chipped off. Needless to say I'm angry. I live out in the country and it was a hassle to get it unloaded. I really don't feel like sending it back and waiting a month the get a replacement. Do you think the weld is something that could be fixed? It's the hinge on the lid and when I open it, it is uneven and it's difficult to close the lid properly.


----------



## koch

BlkStallionBBQ said:


> I just received mine. The weld on the right hand side of the lid was snapped off and there was paint chipped off as well. We had a rain a few nights ago and I wasn't able to cover it enough so it is already rusting in the spots where the paint chipped off. Needless to say I'm angry. I live out in the country and it was a hassle to get it unloaded. I really don't feel like sending it back and waiting a month the get a replacement. Do you think the weld is something that could be fixed? It's the hinge on the lid and when I open it, it is uneven and it's difficult to close the lid properly.



I would contact Academy and tell them your situation. I could not be helped because I bought mines in the store. I would tell them you recieved it with shipping damage, snap some pictures, and tell them to send you one while you keep the current until the new one gets to your house.


----------



## jcrevz

maybe its the size of the splits - i have 9" splits that i chop in half lengt


BlkStallionBBQ said:


> I just received mine. The weld on the right hand side of the lid was snapped off and there was paint chipped off as well. We had a rain a few nights ago and I wasn't able to cover it enough so it is already rusting in the spots where the paint chipped off. Needless to say I'm angry. I live out in the country and it was a hassle to get it unloaded. I really don't feel like sending it back and waiting a month the get a replacement. Do you think the weld is something that could be fixed? It's the hinge on the lid and when I open it, it is uneven and it's difficult to close the lid properly.


you did report the damage to the shipping company, correct?


----------



## blkstallionbbq

Yes I reported the damage upon arrival. They are refunding the money. I just hate when people don't take care of stuff.


----------



## beef4me

Hey Fisher6688,

I'm using unglazed quarry tile on my NBBD pit, found em at HD website

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Daltile-...Wall-Tile-10-76-sq-ft-case-0Q40481P/202653718

Temp swings aren't as rapid, but since I just added em last month we'll see how it works during winter months


----------



## fisher6688

what are yall doing to prevent and take care of existing rust in and around the firebox. I have the main chamber covered in oil. i checked the outside of the main chamber. if i see any spot starting rust i spray it with a little oil. I might start doing the whole rust o leum high temp black paint thing.


----------



## fisher6688

image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ Jun 8, 2014





Finally put a little stove gasket to seal the firebox


----------



## fisher6688

image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ Jun 8, 2014





Had the in law help me take off the old bolt that held the damper.


----------



## fisher6688

image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ Jun 8, 2014





As done before in this thread or another I took their advice and added the spring with a new bolt so we can adjust damper and make sure it stays and doesn't have a mind of its own!


----------



## jburn244

Fisher6688 said:


> i do what you do but my temps rise up to however big a split i put usually up to 270 and slow decline down. this is for about 40 mins max. i start with half chimney of charcoal and use oak. damper open half or less than that. so i dont understand why mine is not steady steady. it goes up a "hill" and down. slowly though.


I could be wrong but it sounds like you need a smaller, hotter fire with more oxygen in the equation. If your fire is too big in the first place and you have to choke everything off (including the stack) it'll be dirty, and you won't have a good draft through the cooker (hence maybe the hot spot and suction near the exhaust you mentioned previously). If you can get your fire smaller to where you need your damper most of the way open (maybe even the side door cracked) that theoretically should create a better draft and keep smoke/air going _out_  our exhaust instead of it sucking in and help calm down that hotspot, although it may always be there a little. Better to add an extra split and keep everything running mostly open and running clean rather than choking it off and throwing the draft out of whack, not to mention having a dirty fire. I think the goal is to control the fire with fuel and not the dampers.

This essentially will be my approach as I finally purchase the Pecos and season it up tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I'll report back on my findings and confirm just how much of the above is actually reality, but this is basically what I've learned from the stick burning 101 article as well as BBQ w/ Franklin.


----------



## jcrevz

ma


Fisher6688 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ fisher6688
> __ Jun 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally put a little stove gasket to seal the firebox


I just bent the latch out more, then it pulls in the door better


----------



## jcrevz

JBurn244 said:


> I could be wrong but it sounds like you need a smaller, hotter fire with more oxygen in the equation. If your fire is too big in the first place and you have to choke everything off (including the stack) it'll be dirty, and you won't have a good draft through the cooker (hence maybe the hot spot and suction near the exhaust you mentioned previously). If you can get your fire smaller to where you need your damper most of the way open (maybe even the side door cracked) that theoretically should create a better draft and keep smoke/air going _out_  our exhaust instead of it sucking in and help calm down that hotspot, although it may always be there a little. Better to add an extra split and keep everything running mostly open and running clean rather than choking it off and throwing the draft out of whack. I think the goal is to control the fire with fuel and not the dampers.
> 
> This essentially will be my approach as I finally purchase the Pecos and season it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report back on my findings and confirm just how much of the above is actually reality, but this is basically what I've learned from the stick burning 101 article as well as BBQ w/ Franklin.


yes, this is what i do. its a pain chopping splits, but i chop them in 1/2, even 3rds to get the proper size stick. i also buy smaller 9" long splits from my wood supplier instead of the normal 12" or 14" or whatever. i usually only have to add 1 split an hour or so, but yes a smaller hotter fire with damper almost all the way open is the way to go. to get more oxygen i build the fire all the way to the right of the fire box, and do not open the door to add wood but open the top and pull out the bbq grate so i can drop in a new stick. 

i may have to experiment with the ceramic mentioned in earlier posts, if i could go 2+ hours without adding fuel that would be money. then i could get a decent nap in after waking up so early to get it going


----------



## jcrevz

Fisher6688 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ fisher6688
> __ Jun 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As done before in this thread or another I took their advice and added the spring with a new bolt so we can adjust damper and make sure it stays and doesn't have a mind of its own!


i swear, i must have been the only one that got a perfect damper. I see everyone doing this, but mine stays perfect where ever i need it


----------



## glocksrock

The damper on the one I used to have was pretty good, and the one my buddy has works just fine too... seems like they are pretty hit or miss though.


----------



## jburn244

I also saw that Aaron Franklin was burning his fire without the charcoal/fire support thing, just in the bottom of the firebox. I had planned on doing that at least tomorrow so I could see about using the stock charcoal grate as a makeshift tuning plate. I may just end up needing to have the door open more to compensate for the ash build up. Hoping I can find another grate that will work as a fire support at some point.


----------



## glocksrock

JBurn244 said:


> I also saw that Aaron Franklin was burning his fire without the charcoal/fire support thing, just in the bottom of the firebox. I had planned on doing that at least tomorrow so I could see about using the stock charcoal grate as a makeshift tuning plate. I may just end up needing to have the door open more to compensate for the ash build up. Hoping I can find another grate that will work as a fire support at some point.



Just get a small sheet of expanded metal from home depot for about $20 and cut it to fit your firebox, or bend it into a charcoal basket and use 3" bolts to raise it up.


----------



## jburn244

glocksrock said:


> JBurn244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw that Aaron Franklin was burning his fire without the charcoal/fire support thing, just in the bottom of the firebox. I had planned on doing that at least tomorrow so I could see about using the stock charcoal grate as a makeshift tuning plate. I may just end up needing to have the door open more to compensate for the ash build up. Hoping I can find another grate that will work as a fire support at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a small sheet of expanded metal from home depot for about $20 and cut it to fit your firebox, or bend it into a charcoal basket and use 3" bolts to raise it up.
Click to expand...

I wondered about that but wasn't sure whether it would hold up with the high heat.


----------



## glocksrock

It works great, here is a step by step tutorial on how to make one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket


----------



## fisher6688

yeah i will try smaller splits this weekend for some picnics/butts. By the way the stove gasket rope just fell off the next day haha. Dont use the gasket rope !


----------



## fisher6688

Also i will try to adjust my plates using a half open to full open damper and exhaust


----------



## bigwillybobo

I bought this exact smoker for my dad over a year ago. My brother bought the Pecos. Both grills do an outstanding job cooking all kinds of meats. I have not thought about "tuning" the Wrangler because it really does an outstanding job smoking big briscuits, but I will now look into doing that. The Pecos has seen a few briscuits and has done a very good job with them as well. I think it takes more experience to do one on it bcause it lacks the firebox, but still a great grill. I highly recommend these to anybody looking. Yes they cost money, your buying quality. It's an investment for any serious griller out there. I fully expect these grills to be running strong 15 years from now and I'll be standing there cooking and bitching over a beer about how you can't find quality grills like these anymore.


----------



## jcrevz

BigWillyBoBo said:


> I bought this exact smoker for my dad over a year ago. My brother bought the Pecos. Both grills do an outstanding job cooking all kinds of meats. I have not thought about "tuning" the Wrangler because it really does an outstanding job smoking big briscuits, but I will now look into doing that. The Pecos has seen a few briscuits and has done a very good job with them as well. I think it takes more experience to do one on it bcause it lacks the firebox, but still a great grill. I highly recommend these to anybody looking. Yes they cost money, your buying quality. It's an investment for any serious griller out there. I fully expect these grills to be running strong 15 years from now and I'll be standing there cooking and bitching over a beer about how you can't find quality grills like these anymore.



not only great for smoking, but i use my wrangler for grilling too. i love the taste of wood fired, and the fire sits low enough that flare ups are nonexistent. i just build a small fire, let it burn down to some coals then throw on a couple splits. 

(firebox side of course)


----------



## blkstallionbbq

Doing my first smoke. Got a Maverick E72. Is the temperature supposed to fluctuate frequently? It's hopping in the 250-280 range but it hops every half minute or so.


----------



## fisher6688

BlkStallionBBQ said:


> Doing my first smoke. Got a Maverick E72. Is the temperature supposed to fluctuate frequently? It's hopping in the 250-280 range but it hops every half minute or so.


might be the wind? mine rides up the temperature hill and comes down slowly


----------



## blkstallionbbq

It is fairly windy out. Is the rising and falling bad if it is still staying in a good range?


----------



## fisher6688

i think you want to hold as steady of a temp as you can. but this is hard for smaller smokers as i have seen. for me i now use three tuning plates. run the exhaust wide open and intake damper wide open. i try to control my heat by putting smaller splits of wood instead of the bigger splits.


----------



## fisher6688

Got some rib racks from academy and cut some pieces off of them to fit better in the wrangler. Can hold 7 racks. 













image.jpg



__ fisher6688
__ Jun 18, 2014


----------



## glocksrock

Very nice! Just make sure you rotate the ribs through the rack while cooking, I didn't do that when I filled up my rib rack on the wrangler, and they didn't all cook evenly.


----------



## fisher6688

thanks glock ill rotate every hour probably!


----------



## blkstallionbbq

Made my first pork butt on the Wrangler two weeks ago as I mentioned. Family was getting rather impatient so I pulled it off early. Internal temp was around 187 or so. I must admit I had a rough time with this first cook. I started with a chimney of lump charcoal and added large splits of post oak and some more lump throughout the cook. I went through 12 large splits which seems like a lot to me. The wind was pretty obnoxious that day so the temps were dancing all day. It didn't stay within the same range for too long so I'm hoping it was wind and not leaks in the smoker. I am thinking of doing a charcoal basket. I saw a guy who placed charcoal in the basket, and then stood a split of wood on its end to make it look like a tower so to speak with the charcoal around it. He said it lasted him 6 or so hours and he didn't need to add another split. This blows my mind because I went through 12! I will be using smaller chunks next time. Any other tips? The meat turned out fine. Not quite pulled pork but it had good flavor and a nice smoke ring. Also, buying post oak and having it delivered to Iowa is very expensive but I wanted to try it because I've heard it's great for brisket. I called a local guy and he said he sells Fir (fur) oak. Not sure on the spelling. Anyway has anyone heard of it? Is it basically white oak?


----------



## fisher6688

With the wrangler I usually use thinner splits. I split a split if you know what I'm talking about. I also warm the wood on top of the firebox before adding it in the fire. This helps keep a nice small hot fire. Which means the thin blue smoke and it's easier to keep a steady temp. The steady temp only lasts for around 30 minutes or more depending on weather conditions. On a windy day I turn my wrangler so the wind does not blow into the firebox. Line your smoker perpendicular to the wind. This should help with temp spikes.


----------



## fisher6688

Also plan ahead if you know there is a set dinner time. I start early and finish early usually. I let the meat rest in a cooler for up to 4 hours. I did a pork picnic and had it resting the cooler for 4 hours. When I came home it was still hot to touch. Pulled amazing


----------



## rmichaeld

I have read almost every post on the Wrangler going back to 6/13.  Guess I'm on the way to pick one up in a day or two.  I'm not impressed with the small flip up shelf on the front.  Looked at 6 of them and on every one the welds at the hinges keeps it from coming all the way up.

I'd like to take it off and replace it with a wrap around shelf that goes across the front and over the SFB.  The same material the cooking grate is made of.  Any welder near Central Texas willing to take on the task?


----------



## mattintexas

Hey everyone, first post here.  I bought a Wrangler about a month ago after reading through the entire thread and looking at similarly priced models.  Thank you everyone for all of your posts.  I found them very informative. 

I put my first brisket on at 3am this morning.  I've done some ribs, chicken and sausage, but this is my first brisket.  The posts on temperature control have been helpful.  I'm having a hard time pegging at 225, but I'm using quarter split oak firewood (about 16 inches) so I'm going to start by cutting in half and see if that helps before splitting the split again (quite a pain). 

Following an earlier poster's suggestion, I had some 1/4 sheet cut into 5 baffles because I had about a 10% flux in temperature across the grate.  I have a strange problem though, my temp is higher near the stack and drops towards the firebox.  I placed the first baffle over the built in firebox baffle and then spaced out towards the stack.  That helped reduce the flux.  I'm concerned that the bulk of the smoke is drafting under the baffles and right into the stack.  Anyone have a similar problem and a suggestion?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## jcrevz

I dont think you should have a problem re:smoke. Mine is the same - more than 40 at times higher on the stack side. i tried butting up baffles right against the stack, this way theoretically (in my mind anyways :30:) you will get stack effect against that wall and back some of the heat back towards the box side. I havent perfected it or really took the time  to yet, i need 1 or 2 more pieces of steel and havent got around to getting any. Ive been experimenting with stick size, fire placement, and found a normal split is easier to keep temps as long as you build the fire close to the damper. It will save time also, ive only had to throw one log on every hour and a half or more, i was loading every 30-45 mins and it was a pain. just make sure its preheated on top of fire box, throw in and keep door open until it catches real good.


----------



## mattintexas

Thanks.  I did cut in half and then split my spits, and its now pegged between 220-230.  Its counter-intuitive to use less wood to maintain a constant temperature; but it is working.  I've been checking on it with the same frequency as before, but when I was using a full spit I was still adding every hour to address the drop in temp, so my attention level is the same between the two.  I may look for ceramic blocks to help extend the intervals.  It would be nice to extend from one hour to two hours, but I'm not sure the blocks would really help that since the wood would burn down anyways.  Looking forward to opening it up and seeing how the brisket looks!


----------



## blkstallionbbq

Currently doing a brisket. Couldn't get the temps up so it was hovering around 180-200 for 2 hours. Rotated the smoker to let some wind in and now it's where it needs to be. Will those first two hours of low temps ruin the final product?


----------



## blkstallionbbq

Brisket turned out great despite the early setback!


----------



## adam cothren

Somewhere in here a user recommended the char broil heavy duty cover. I purchased one and it fits like it was made for the Old Country BBQ Wrangler. Here is the link from Amazon: 
I highly recommend this cover.


----------



## bean1

Just bought my new wrangler and_  I am very impressed for the price. I have checked out several other pits and for the price none compare. Once I get it seasoned and cook on it I will post again. Look for the truth!!!!_

_Thanks for a well built pit._

_Bean1  _


----------



## bean1

Just bought my new Wrangler, after comparing many others in this price range and none compare. Once it is seasoned and cooked on I will be honest on how well it cooks.

Thanks

Bean1


----------



## gary s

We'll be waiting    Good Luck

gary


----------



## glocksrock

Just remember to use a small fire in that pit, as it's difficult to keep temps low, at least it was for me when I used to own one.


----------



## wsw229

Thanks for your review. I've been researching my Father's Day gift and your review helps. Been using a Smoke hollow combo from sam's with surprisingly good results but ready to get a real one, albeit without spending a fortune.


----------



## millerbuilds

I have had the Wrangler since June of last year. I bought it to replace my thin rusted out Char King.

It took me a while to get it tuned in for me.  I agree with a lot of what has been said in this thread.  The fire needs to be build near the door, using lump charcoal as the base and throwing one split-split on at a time. The first  I built a basket which seems to work the best.  I load it with cold charcoal, drop hot coals on top and add already burning split.  When adding future splits, I Keep open the door until the split is burning well (Always pre-warming the splits on top of the firebox.  I have learned that you need to work with the wind or keep it out of the wind entirely.  Wind blowing from the stack side drives my temps down.

I have made the following Mods:

- Pulled door apart and cleaned up the cuts.  I added a spring and wing nut to keep the vent tight.  I also added a bead of weld on my latch to keep the door closed tight.

- Added 5 tuning plates, the first two are tight together, the third spaced 1/2", the forth spaced 1", and the 5th about 1-1/2" space.  I may have been able to get by with 4, but I bought enough metal to cut 5.

-Removed the grate/pan from the bottom of the fire box, I put 2" tube steel in to set my basket on.

-Added 6 fire bricks to help with temp control in the smoking chamber (I also use 3 small water pans on top of the tuning plates.

-Added gasket material & high temp sealant to the fire box and smoke chamber.

-Welded on masonry split nails to allow me to hang my tools on the unit.  

-Finally I scuff sanded and sprayed the entire unit with Header paint (IMHO better than high temp paint).

My next mod will be to build a rack to either hang or fasten to the handle to hold items and maybe a table attachment since the table on the front is way to small.

I recently smoked some cheese (my first attempt)  I took a coffee can, drilled 12 1/4" holes in the sides and bottom.  I bought a Soldering iron, and inserted it into one of the holes.  I added chips and turned the iron on.  Within 10 minutes I had nice TBS and held the temp at 90 degrees.  I smoked the cheese for 2 hours.  I tried some when I pulled it, I was upset as it was very bitter.  Thinking I had just ruined 6lbs of cheese (yes a bit much for my first time, but hey...go big or go home).  I decided to tightly wrap it (as recommended on a few other websites) and put it in the fridge.  After two weeks the bitter taste was gone and was better than any store bought smoked cheese I had ever had (confirmed by others).  I did learn however that Cheddar does not take on much smoke flavor and would not use it again.

Since buying the smoker I have smoked:  Eggs, Mac & Cheese, Pork Shoulder, Pork Tenderloin, Ham, Ribs, Turkey, Turkey breast, Chickens, Brisket, Sausage & Cheese.

While it requires a bit a few mods, for the price if you have the proper tools you can turn the Wrangler into a great smoker.

Smoke on!

Jason


----------



## gary s

Be sure and post pictures, we all love pics


----------



## josephah2000

I wanted to post some pics of the most common meats I've smoked and grilled over the years. IMHO they all tasted great with a lot of help from the Wrangler.

Brisket - 9 hours - Covered 4 - 235+- degrees - Not burnt but smoked!













IMG_1358.jpg



__ josephah2000
__ Apr 12, 2015


















IMG_1359.jpg



__ josephah2000
__ Apr 12, 2015






Beer Can Chicken - 1.5 hours smoked - 235+- degrees













IMG_1352.jpg



__ josephah2000
__ Apr 12, 2015






Ribeyes - Grilled over wood - Medium













IMG_2165.jpg



__ josephah2000
__ Apr 12, 2015






Baby Backs - 8 hours - Covered 4 - 235+- degrees













IMG_2057.jpg



__ josephah2000
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice Looking Meat There


----------



## sopchoppy

Finally replaced my CharGriller offset and after researching for a couple of weeks, decided on the Wrangler. I started by calling the closest Academy store 70 miles away. My call was auto transferred 3 times before ending up at Customer Service. I gave the associate the item # and after several attempts, she told me they didn't have any. So to the next store 80 miles away, same phone experience with transferring and end result. Finally called the 1-800 # and got a very helpful person who checked all stores in Tennessee and found one store 90 miles away which had 4!!! Called that store and completely different experience, call answered in the department, he must have been on a mobile phone as he was in the stockroom. Said he had 3 in the back and 1 on the salesfloor. 
I told him I would come in a couple of days. Got to the store,  the manager on duty took me to the stock room, got a pallet jack to move them into the aisle, took off the shrink wrap, and let me take my time inspecting each one. He rolled the one I picked out to the front door and loaded it on the trailer. Outstanding service.

As soon as I got home, I had to fire it up for seasoning. I had a basket that I used in the old smoker, took out the plate in the firebox, used that as a tuning plate. I have 4 bolts in the corner of the basket to elevate it higher in the fire box. Gives better air flow. I put gasket around both doors although it didn't have much smoke leak. The rinky-dink table need work so I made a 16"x36" wood shelf and screwed it to the steel table from underneath, works great. 

First smoke was a 4# top round roast for thin slicing and 5# of pepperoni,  both of which turned out great. Sorry, no pictures.  I consider myself as roadkill on the technology highway, maybe some day I'll figure out how to post pictures.

For the $ and those of us on a limited budget (Social Security),  the Wrangler is the way to go.


----------



## gary s

Great story, glad you got what you were looking for Our Academy here is great service is top notch  If only Lowe's and Home Depot had anywhere close to the same service I would be Happy;

Congrats on the smoker and the smoke.  But you have to learn to post pics

Gary


----------



## whitefish

Could any of you Wrangler owners describe the placement of your tuning plates in your Wrangler. I just got my four tuning plates today. They are 1/4" thick, 4" wide by 15" long. I would really like to know the dimensions of the gaps you use starting from the stack and working over to the firebox. I understand the stack side is warmer so maybe the gaps need to be larger toward the firebox?


----------



## adam cothren

I'll try to get a picture on here - but mine from right (firebox) to left (chimney) are right over the angled deflector against the side of the then 3/4 inch to the next one, then 3/4 inch, then 1", then 1.5" spacings. My plates are a little longer than your 15" ones though and my Wrangler ran warmer on the firebox side. I bought some cheapo thermometers from Academy ($.99/ea) and played with the positioning for about an hour and its been perfect ever since. I expected it to be more difficult - but it was really pretty easy with no meat on the pit. I am currently experiencing about a 7-12 degree swing from side to side on average. Hope this helps!


----------



## glocksrock

You will just have to experiment with the placement, but obviously the plates get farther apart the closer you get to the stack.


----------



## jcrevz

Whitefish said:


> Could any of you Wrangler owners describe the placement of your tuning plates in your Wrangler. I just got my four tuning plates today. They are 1/4" thick, 4" wide by 15" long. I would really like to know the dimensions of the gaps you use starting from the stack and working over to the firebox. I understand the stack side is warmer so maybe the gaps need to be larger toward the firebox?





glocksrock said:


> You will just have to experiment with the placement, but obviously the plates get farther apart the closer you get to the stack.


Mine acted different, the deflector at the fire box pushes all the heat to the stack. I experimented with starting the plates basically in the opposite direction - first plate to the left was tight against the drum then spaced gradually larger going to the fire box. Still didnt work like I had hoped. So I took all the plates out, opened both stack and fire box damper wide open, built small fire, and it was consistent 250-275 across the grate using digital thermometers. Now, depending on wind direction, I control temps with stack damper more than with firebox damper. Fires burn faster and its truly a PITA to throw a split every 45 mins or less to keep it going, but anything more and this baby burns HOT.


----------



## jcrevz

millerbuilds said:


> I have had the Wrangler since June of last year. .......
> 
> -Added gasket material & high temp sealant to the fire box and smoke chamber.
> 
> .......
> 
> Smoke on!
> 
> Jason


Can you point me in the direction of what you used to seal it up, and if it was successful? I used the felt-type thats on BGE but the weight of the doors eventually ruined it. I need to find a better way to seal it up and something that can take the heat of the fire box - this is where I get the most leakage (if not all) so im not _that_  worried about it


----------



## sopchoppy

I used Lavalock, got from eBay. Put all the way to the edge of the firebox door and the half that extends over the lip if the door will survive. The half exposed to the fire is toast but the seal is still tight. The gasket in the cook chamber still looks good. Island Outdoors is the seller and the $12 version is the one I got.


----------



## jcrevz

yeah, thats the type i got, nomex. hasnt held up as well as i thought it should. i think i may go to the local recycle/waste dump and rip out the gasket off a couple discarded ovens and see it this works better, however i think it may be too thick


----------



## suzi

what is a tuning plate, and how do you install it?  Great review.  Just bought this one.


----------



## whitefish

Tuning plates are flat plates made of steel arranged across the bottom of your cooking chamber to help you better manage the temperature across the range of your cooking chamber. You may or may not need them depending on how many pieces of meat you cook at the same time. If you will use the search feature in this forum, just search on tuning plates and there is a lot of information and pictures available of them. I think you will really enjoy your new smoker. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/239168/flags/LL


----------



## millerbuilds

I use 5 plates.  My first two are tight together and against the firebox inlet.

The 3rd is about 1/4" the 4th 1/2" and the 5th i have set at over an 1" close to 1-1/2".


----------



## millerbuilds

jcrevz said:


> Can you point me in the direction of what you used to seal it up, and if it was successful? I used the felt-type thats on BGE but the weight of the doors eventually ruined it. I need to find a better way to seal it up and something that can take the heat of the fire box - this is where I get the most leakage (if not all) so im not _that_  worried about it


I cleaned the surface for the felt with a degreaser, let it dry.  I then applied the peel and stick felt, let it sit and day then sealed it on the sides with food grade RTV sealant.  I wrapped the edges of my door with some plastic and closed the doors after applying the sealant.  This way it only stuck to the felt and metal on the fire box and smoke chamber.  I expect that after a year or two I will need to reseal both again.


----------



## kevinscorral

Academy's website states that this smoker (wrangler) is built from 11 ga (1/8") steel with 3/16" doors.  Really?  I thought everyone has said this smoker is 3/16" steel throughout.  

Kevin


----------



## hawksouth

Mick,

I've got an older Ok Joe and have found a site called Horizon Smokers, they sell convection plates which
are 3/16 thick steel to keep heat even through out the chamber, works well. 
By the way I'm also retired AF, only good thing Clinton did was let me retire.
Have a good one.


----------



## ruckus816

Hawksouth said:


> Mick,
> 
> I've got an older Ok Joe and have found a site called Horizon Smokers, they sell convection plates which
> are 3/16 thick steel to keep heat even through out the chamber, works well.
> By the way I'm also retired AF, only good thing Clinton did was let me retire.
> Have a good one.


Which size did you get?


----------



## av8tor

For some reason these Old Country smokers have caught my eye.  For the last 2 years I have been using a 18.5" WSM and 15 years with a Big Block GOSM smoker.




 On my WSM I use a Guru DigiQ controller and I was wondering if anyone has tried a controller on the Old Country? 
 What are the range of temperatures that the cook box can cooked at?
 Does this cooker work equally as well with lump as stick?

Thanks


----------



## hawksouth

Ruckus816

For my 40" Longhorn, they say the HSA005A, 20" modified was designed for that model.


----------



## cray

What are tuning plates? How do they work? where are they placed? give me the scoop on them. Where did you cut them from?


----------



## redline smokin

Picking mine up tomorrow morning! Thanks for all the tips, pics to come soon:)


----------



## jcrevz

update - 

ive been cooking on this for about 2 years now (i think?) maybe a year and a half. 

at first, i thought it was better to control temps with small splits and a small fire. i used to take 9" splits and split them into 1/3's or 1/4's. since then, Ive come to find out the best way to get this pit ready is a full chimney of lump charcoal, and a full 18" split thrown in. they  are tough to fit sometimes, you may have to go caddy corner. once you get it going for an hour or 2, you can throw one on let it get going, then go take a nap for 2 hours. 

as far as tuning plates - i originally had 3, then made up 2 more for a total of 5, then went back to 3. i used to be a temp nazi trying to get it perfect all the way across the grate, etc but now i just get it close and adjust my cooking. (it actually works out better this way, i can keep cooler temps closer to the fire box and hotter temps (25 degrees max) the built in deflector really pushes the temps to the stack. 

i do need to seal it again, the nomex i did a couple years ago is wearing out and i get some leakage but not bad. 

i still feel this was one of the best birthday gifts my wife has ever gave me besides boom chicka wah wah

feel free to ask me any questions


----------



## jcrevz

> What are tuning plates? How do they work? where are they placed? give me the scoop on them. Where did you cut them from?


i live in the nascar capital of the world, so i called up a steel supply house that fabs stock car parts. 

http://www.racecitysteel.com

just find a place like this, i built a huge hot fire and seasoned them at a high high temp to burn off any nasties and cutting oils before i cooked on them

its just cold rolled steel plate. most steel places if you tell them what you are using it for (smoker) they will know what is best to use. there are mulitple posts in this thread as far as size. they go under the cooking grate to direct temperatures where you want them and have the added benefit of keeping the cooking chamber warm if your fire goes out or drops


----------



## jcrevz

AV8TOR said:


> For some reason these Old Country smokers have caught my eye. For the last 2 years I have been using a 18.5" WSM and 15 years with a Big Block GOSM smoker.
> 
> 
> On my WSM I use a Guru DigiQ controller and I was wondering if anyone has tried a controller on the Old Country?
> What are the range of temperatures that the cook box can cooked at?
> Does this cooker work equally as well with lump as stick?
> Thanks


its tough keeping lower temps (200 and below) 250-275 seems to be the sweet spot on mine, but with some practice you can keep 225s.

not sure about that controller (i dont even know what that is tbh - ill have a google session in a sec) 

i use both lump and wood, and you have the added benefit of cooking on the fire box - its like cooking on a campfire - burgerking aint got nothin on this flame broiled

edit - bbq guru looks like a gimmick to me, you dont need anything like that to keep temps in a smoker, esp. for 250 bucks. thats alot of food or fuel you can buy for that price. with a little practice you can keep temps with charcoal and splits


----------



## redline smokin

jcrevz said:


> its tough keeping lower temps (200 and below) 250-275 seems to be the sweet spot on mine, but with some practice you can keep 225s.
> 
> not sure about that controller (i dont even know what that is tbh - ill have a google session in a sec)
> 
> i use both lump and wood, and you have the added benefit of cooking on the fire box - its like cooking on a campfire - burgerking aint got nothin on this flame broiled
> 
> 
> 
> edit - bbq guru looks like a gimmick to me, you dont need anything like that to keep temps in a smoker, esp. for 250 bucks. thats alot of food or fuel you can buy for that price. with a little practice you can keep temps with charcoal and splits



Tbs is thin blue smoke I believe ;)


----------



## jcrevz

Redline Smokin said:


> Tbh is thin blue smoke I believe ;)



tbh - to be honest
tbs - thin blue smoke 
[emoji]9786[/emoji]️


----------



## redline smokin

IMG_20150904_202929381.jpg



__ redline smokin
__ Sep 4, 2015





Yeah I didn't pay attention LOL

Got mine today, only two left at the store, seasoning up now :)


----------



## mickhlr

Been a while since I've been on here...been busy downsizing and moving.  Still have a bunch of posts to read back through.  After moving, I've had no room to smoke much on the Wrangler, but got a new covered patio built and am now back in business.  So, I decided to try a pork butt...why, I don't know, as it's something I hardly ever smoke.  What can I say, I'm just mainly a brisket and spare ribs guy.  And, when it comes to pork, I'd much rather smoke ribs than a butt...and can do ribs in half the time.  Anyway, had a 7 1/2 lb butt...figured it would take me around 12 hours at 235*.  Got it rubbed up and put in the fridge Sunday night, to smoke on Labor Day.













IMG_4892.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






So, I'm up at 4:00am on Labor Day, firing up the Wrangler.













IMG_4894.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






She's right at 235* with TBS in about 45 minutes, after one charcoal chimney toward the door side of my firebox, and one split toward the grate side.  So, I throw on the butt.













IMG_4895.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015


















IMG_4900.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






It was a beautiful morning, nice and cool (for a while) and I had no problems all day keeping the Wrangler at 235* by adding another split about once an hour.













IMG_4896.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






After about 6 hours in, I've got an internal temp of 172*...looking good & maintaining 235*.













IMG_4957.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






I always use a piece of wood for my grate temp probe on my Maverick, as you can see below.  That little clip that comes with them seems to make them show hotter than they really are.













IMG_4955.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






After 8 1/2 hours, I'm at 181* internal, still maintaining 235* grate temp.













IMG_4960.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015


















IMG_4959.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






Finally, after 12 hours on the smoker at 235*, we hit 195* internal temp and pulled her off. 













IMG_4962.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015






Let it rest for about 30 minutes, and the bone pulled right out.  Very tender, easy to pull with a couple of forks.  But, I think I'll just stick to brisket, ribs, ham, and turkey.  These dang butts are just too much work.  Work, as in sitting on the patio and 'talking' to Jim Beam all day, while listening to an iPod playing some pretty good Texas Red Dirt country music.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Hmmm...maybe it wasn't so bad after all. 













IMG_4964.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 9, 2015


----------



## gary s

That's some great looking pork  Beautiful color   Nice !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## jcrevz

Redline Smokin said:


> IMG_20150904_202929381.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ redline smokin
> __ Sep 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't pay attention LOL
> 
> Got mine today, only two left at the store, seasoning up now :)


looks good, i need to fab up a basket some day, thats on the to do list


MickHLR said:


> Been a while since I've been on here...been busy downsizing and moving.  Still have a bunch of posts to read back through.  After moving, I've had no room to smoke much on the Wrangler, but got a new covered patio built and am now back in business.  So, I decided to try a pork butt...why, I don't know, as it's something I hardly ever smoke.  What can I say, I'm just mainly a brisket and spare ribs guy.  And, when it comes to pork, I'd much rather smoke ribs than a butt...and can do ribs in half the time.  Anyway, had a 7 1/2 lb butt...figured it would take me around 12 hours at 235*.  Got it rubbed up and put in the fridge Sunday night, to smoke on Labor Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4892.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Sep 9, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it rest for about 30 minutes, and the bone pulled right out.  Very tender, easy to pull with a couple of forks.  But, I think I'll just stick to brisket, ribs, ham, and turkey.  These dang butts are just too much work.  Work, as in sitting on the patio and 'talking' to Jim Beam all day, while listening to an iPod playing some pretty good Texas Red Dirt country music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...maybe it wasn't so bad after all.


thats some nice lookin rub - care to share? and i hear ya about the "work" of a pork butt, getting out of the pool to add a split is tough and i have to split my time between a fine cigar, single barrel jack


----------



## mickhlr

jcrevz said:


> thats some nice lookin rub - care to share? and i hear ya about the "work" of a pork butt, getting out of the pool to add a split is tough and i have to split my time between a fine cigar, single barrel jack


Hey jcrevz, no I don't mind sharing...I'm always playing around with different rubs.  And, with pork, I like it sweet, with a little kick on the end.  So, this is the rub I used for this butt:


½ Cup Brown Sugar


6 Tbsp Chili Powder

4 Tbsp Paprika

3 Tbsp Cayenne Pepper               

2 Tbsp Cumin

2 Tbsp Coriander

2 Tbsp Allspice

3 Tbsp Garlic

2 Tbsp Onion Powder

3 Tbsp Kosher Salt

3 Tbsp Course Pepper
I probably put closer to 3/4 cup of brown sugar in this batch though.  All amounts are an estimate, or to taste.  Like I said, I just like playing around with different rubs...and with this amount of cayenne, I get that kick on the end that I like through the sweet of the brown sugar.  And, I've made this before without the Allspice...but I really like the taste with the addition of Allspice. 

Also, I hear you on the cigar and Single Barrel Jack.  I had to quit smoking, after 40 years, and sure as heck miss a fine cigar.  And, below are my favorite helpers, left to right.  And, when I know the smoke is going to be a long one, Jim Beam or Capt Morgan are normally my best "helpers" at 80 proof.  The 90 proof Makers and 94 proof Single Barrel Jack are more for sipping after-the-fact.













Beverages.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 10, 2015


----------



## jcrevz

delicious - i modified your recipe just a bit for some birds today - and rubbed them down with some maple syrup first. had to tamp down the spice a little for the youngin and wife. they are looking pretty good, had to dodge some rain moving in so cooking something quick(ish)
TBS so blue its almost invisible












IMG_0294.JPG



__ jcrevz
__ Sep 11, 2015






Just put on












IMG_0291.JPG



__ jcrevz
__ Sep 11, 2015





 
About an hour in













IMG_0293.JPG



__ jcrevz
__ Sep 11, 2015






Holdin steady at 255, i like to cook a little higher with chicken, then last 20 mins i bring it up even higher, like 275-280 to crispin up the skin a little bit.

update - final product













IMG_0296.JPG



__ jcrevz
__ Sep 11, 2015


----------



## mickhlr

Looking good jcrevz!  I've actually started spatchcocking all chicken and turkeys that I smoke.  I found it makes it a lot easier for me to get the even temps I'm looking for.

Here's a couple of links for turkeys that I did.  The first one was my very first time to ever try smoking a turkey.  And, it was great.  The second one was last Thanksgiving, when I smoked 2 huge turkey breasts.  Turkey seems to really take the smoke well, and when it's tender and juicy, it's hard to beat.  I've always disliked turkey because I've always ate them at Thanksgiving or Christmas when someone in the family would bake one in the oven.  They were always too dry and tasteless for me.  But, now that I learned how to smoke them, I'm a big turkey fan.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152563/spatchcocked-smoked-turkey-on-old-country-wrangler-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...n-my-old-country-wrangler-smoker#post_1273643

At Christmas last year, I smoked a turkey breast and a rum-injected ham at the same time. This pic was from then, and the turkey won out on being the tastiest. 













IMG_1957.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Sep 14, 2015


----------



## mike crane

The Pecos is $100 cheaper and the surface area is a bit larger I think.  It also does not have the top rack he spoke of.  I went with the pecos because I never use those top racks in my BBQ and didnt figure I would on here. I would rather have the larger surface area  Other than those differences, I didn't see anything.  I like my Pecos.


----------



## oktorb

I just want to thank MickHLR and Iphamiton1 for all the great reviews on the Wrangler. Because of your great advice, I am now a proud new owner of a Wrangler. I have only cooked a rack of ribs and some chicken thighs so far and they came out so much better than anything I ever cooked in my MES. I went with the MES because I have issues with temp control. The meats are great that I smoked in it but...NOT ENOUGH SMOKE. I took a chance with going with the Wrangler knowing I have that problem, but so far I really did not have too many problems other than the Oklahoma wind. I am going to get the tuning plates made as soon as I can find someone to make them for me. 

Next on the menu......Brisket.

Thanks again.

Happy Smoking


----------



## mickhlr

oktorb said:


> I just want to thank MickHLR and Iphamiton1 for all the great reviews on the Wrangler. Because of your great advice, I am now a proud new owner of a Wrangler. I have only cooked a rack of ribs and some chicken thighs so far and they came out so much better than anything I ever cooked in my MES. I went with the MES because I have issues with temp control. The meats are great that I smoked in it but...NOT ENOUGH SMOKE. I took a chance with going with the Wrangler knowing I have that problem, but so far I really did not have too many problems other than the Oklahoma wind. I am going to get the tuning plates made as soon as I can find someone to make them for me.
> 
> Next on the menu......Brisket.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Happy Smoking


Thanks OKTORB, and you are most welcome.  This will be my last post on anything about the Wrangler.  Even though it is a dang good smoker, and I loved smoking on it, I've been using my 22.5 Weber Smokey Mountain for almost everything here lately...due to the ease of use.  And, I'm getting too old to spend my weekends chasing temps on any offset.  The WSM is by-far the easiest smoker I've ever used, and I've been smoking meat for 35 years.  So, I put my Wrangler and a Weber propane grill on Craig's list and sold them both.  My patio looks a lot better with just a 22.5 WSM and a 26.75 Weber Kettle.  Anything I could ever want to cook, I can cook on one of those cookers. 

Good luck with that brisket...the Wrangler spits out a pretty dang good brisket.


----------



## yooper

Just ordered this online as there is not a Academy sports near me. My question is, does it come with a way to remove ashes? As in a shovel or scoop? How easy is it to clean out the ashes?


----------



## mickhlr

Yooper said:


> Just ordered this online as there is not a Academy sports near me. My question is, does it come with a way to remove ashes? As in a shovel or scoop? How easy is it to clean out the ashes?


Yooper, I just always used my little fireplace shovel.  It fits perfectly under the wood grate to dig those ashes out.  And, you'll learn when doing a long smoke, if that temp starts getting hard to stay up there, you probably need to scoop out the ashes.  It's a great smoker for the price.


----------



## whitefish

MickHLR said:


> Yooper, I just always used my little fireplace shovel.  It fits perfectly under the wood grate to dig those ashes out.  And, you'll learn when doing a long smoke, if that temp starts getting hard to stay up there, you probably need to scoop out the ashes.  It's a great smoker for the price.



It's very easy to clean out. I purchased an inexpensive ash rake on Amazon which had a flat edge. I put it on my grinder and ground the edge to the same diameter as the fire box. Then you just reach in and pull the ashes out into a galvanized bucket. Cleans out real well.


----------



## millerbuilds

Guys-

Since I store mine outside (with a cover) I knew that I may have some rusting issues.  I had not used the Wrangler since January, boy was I disappointed to pull the cover this past Friday.  Looks like I will be sandblasting and completely repainting mine.  I guess for the money you can't expect great paint, but jeez....less than two years and rust everywhere.  The only areas with no rust are where I did my mods and repainted after grinding and welding.

I am planning on blasting it then using high temp header paint.  Anybody repaint theirs?

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## jcrevz

mine is also stored outdoors with a cover, got some rusting but i think it adds character - and nobody is out criticizing my rig when they are stuffing their mouths with amazing grub


----------



## beaner990

hey there. do u still have your wrangler? for fathers day my family bought me one.. i was looking at your tuning plates, i have cut 4 pieces by your 4"x15.75" and comparing tour 3 pieces yours seem to almost reach length of smoking chamber.. all 4 of mine still seems i can fit 1 more.  yours look wider than 4".. thanks im still adjusting to this smoker never had one with thicker steel


----------



## lesteralexander

Yes I also have the Old Country "Wranger" series offset grill and smoker.  I went back to store where I originally bought the smoker and they had the correct cover for it .   I Love the cover and smoker


----------



## donarkie

I own Old Country Wrangler offset BBQ pit. Personally I believe its a good quality pit for the money. A few things bothered me about the pit.  I own a 8ft  reverse flow off set custom pit on a trailer constructed from 3\8" steel I call "La Ruca". The Old Country is constructed pretty well. Mine, I changed some stuff around, built a adjustable tuning plate to level the heat on both sides of the cooking chamber, got rid of them junky metal wheels and installed some nice 400 lb rated 10" hard rubber mag wheel style tires on all four corners. Got rid of that flimsy metal drop down shelf and installed a nice sturdy stainless steel shelf. I installed (2) 2 1\2" tel tru thermometers, one high on the cook chamber (the above shelf) the other lower about 6" off the lower shelf. Installed some wood stove door insulation 3\4" by 1\4" on the door of the cooking chamber.

I read a lot of grips on them on the internet, some saying they can not manage the heat to be consistent. They leak and do not hold heat. Plus these are most likely the same folks that "if your look'n you aint cook'n".  I have no problem maintaining consistent heat in the cooking chamber. I do not peek at my meat, my cook chamber door is closed at all times unless I'm basting or spritz'n. To me I figure these folks do not know what their doing or can not solve (fix) simple problem to minor hick-up in their pit. But what do you expect for a 500.00 plus dollar pit, I guess these are the same folks that expect the same quality as a Lang or Jambo cooker. LOL! I run my pit's (both of them) with the fire box door open and I adjust the door opening or closing to maintain my fire. I do not use the damper. I learnt this from old timers on their pit's cooking with them. I've been doing this the better part of 20 plus yrs and produce some good BBQ.

Most of the time I run my temperatures anywhere 235 & 250 on either pits. Every once in a while I run 325 for a faster cook. I can maintain that consistently throughout long cooks @ 235 to 250 or medium cooks if I'm running hotter like 325. I started out yrs ago with an really old Brinkman tin can off set pit, and got pretty dang good with it doing long cooks & medium cooks. But them tin cans require tons of time maintaining temperature, stoking that fire. Then I bought my custom built trailer offset reverse flow pit 16 yrs ago. I find that good pits require less time in fire management. I wanted a smaller pit, a decent off set actual stick burner (not a charcoal burner). It didn't matter if it was a traditional direct flow or reverse flow. I just wanted a small pit that wouldn't break the bank and had thick enough metal that it would maintain the heat in the fire box and cook chamber. Then I stumbled onto the Old Country Pits, & I looked at them and bought one 2 months ago.

This winter I plan on media blasting the out side of the pit and re-coating the exterior in a high temperature ceramic coating that's good up to 1400 degrees. This is the same coating I put on NFA guns (full auto)

I have to say I like the Old Country Pit, I consider it a true stick burner pit, the firebox is large enough to accommodate 16" White Oak, Post Oak & Hickory logs I cut here on my farm. The thickness of the metal is satisfactory at best for holding good heat for the small size of the pit.


----------



## toad359

I've had my Wrangler for almost a year. I've done about the same mods. Sealed doors and made 4 tuning plates. My temps hold between 10-15 degrees from one end to the other. Cook with door open and adjust temp with amount of fuel.  I love mine!













image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Dec 7, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Dec 7, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------



## millerbuilds

DonArkie said:


> I own Old Country Wrangler offset BBQ pit. Personally I believe its a good quality pit for the money. A few things bothered me about the pit.  I own a 8ft  reverse flow off set custom pit on a trailer constructed from 3\8" steel I call "La Ruca". The Old Country is constructed pretty well. Mine, I changed some stuff around, built a adjustable tuning plate to level the heat on both sides of the cooking chamber, got rid of them junky metal wheels and installed some nice 400 lb rated 10" hard rubber mag wheel style tires on all four corners. Got rid of that flimsy metal drop down shelf and installed a nice sturdy stainless steel shelf. I installed (2) 2 1\2" tel tru thermometers, one high on the cook chamber (the above shelf) the other lower about 6" off the lower shelf. Installed some wood stove door insulation 3\4" by 1\4" on the door of the cooking chamber.
> 
> I read a lot of grips on them on the internet, some saying they can not manage the heat to be consistent. They leak and do not hold heat. Plus these are most likely the same folks that "if your look'n you aint cook'n".  I have no problem maintaining consistent heat in the cooking chamber. I do not peek at my meat, my cook chamber door is closed at all times unless I'm basting or spritz'n. To me I figure these folks do not know what their doing or can not solve (fix) simple problem to minor hick-up in their pit. But what do you expect for a 500.00 plus dollar pit, I guess these are the same folks that expect the same quality as a Lang or Jambo cooker. LOL! I run my pit's (both of them) with the fire box door open and I adjust the door opening or closing to maintain my fire. I do not use the damper. I learnt this from old timers on their pit's cooking with them. I've been doing this the better part of 20 plus yrs and produce some good BBQ.
> 
> Most of the time I run my temperatures anywhere 235 & 250 on either pits. Every once in a while I run 325 for a faster cook. I can maintain that consistently throughout long cooks @ 235 to 250 or medium cooks if I'm running hotter like 325. I started out yrs ago with an really old Brinkman tin can off set pit, and got pretty dang good with it doing long cooks & medium cooks. But them tin cans require tons of time maintaining temperature, stoking that fire. Then I bought my custom built trailer offset reverse flow pit 16 yrs ago. I find that good pits require less time in fire management. I wanted a smaller pit, a decent off set actual stick burner (not a charcoal burner). It didn't matter if it was a traditional direct flow or reverse flow. I just wanted a small pit that wouldn't break the bank and had thick enough metal that it would maintain the heat in the fire box and cook chamber. Then I stumbled onto the Old Country Pits, & I looked at them and bought one 2 months ago.
> 
> This winter I plan on media blasting the out side of the pit and re-coating the exterior in a high temperature ceramic coating that's good up to 1400 degrees. This is the same coating I put on NFA guns (full auto)
> 
> I have to say I like the Old Country Pit, I consider it a true stick burner pit, the firebox is large enough to accommodate 16" White Oak, Post Oak & Hickory logs I cut here on my farm. The thickness of the metal is satisfactory at best for holding good heat for the small size of the pit.


I agree with you.  I also have gone to using the door to control my fire/heat.  I plan on blasting mine this winter, I was going to use high temp header paint, but just learned of the ceramic paint.  I will use that.  Question for you: when you switched out your tires/wheels, did you have to extend the front legs?  The wheels I have found have been either bigger or smaller, both cases would require me to adjust the legs.

Thanks in advance.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## big swole

Well after reading this entire thing, I'll make my first post as well.  I bought a used Wrangler about two months ago.  It didn't start off well because I ended up breaking my left wrist while trying to unload it from the back of my truck with a co-worker.  He dropped his end (stack end) sooner and harder that I expected and I still had ahold of the firebox end.  It tipped over backward and I went with it.  Broke my dang wrist trying to break my fall.  Ugh!!  lol  

Anyway,  I like this little pit but it does seem to run hot.  My splits I bought were way to big and with a broken wrist I couldn't cut or resplit them.  Finally after several weeks I was able to buy a Kindling Cracker from Northern Tool (I'll post pics).  If you've not seen one, YOU NEED TO!!  It's awesome!!  Works great!!

I done several briskets, butts, chicken, and grilled some bratwurst and steaks over the firebox.   I just NEED to get some tuning plates cut.  Or debated buying a convection plate from Horizon.

I also tried the stock firebox grate as a tuning plate. It did okay I guess, but I'll just have some cut.  

View media item 494310












IMG_7160.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7164.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7166.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7175.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7341.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7458.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7630.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7632.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7634.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7636.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7638.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7639.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7640.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------



## big swole

Okay,  well I guess this forum does not act like 90% of the other forms out there and will not post my pictures with the image code from Photobucket. 

 Anybody want to give me a heads up as to how this form works with pictures and Photobucket versus the other forums?

ON EDIT!!!!! -  Well I finally figured it out.  See pics above.


----------



## big swole

Got me some nice thick tuning plates cut today for $25.   SCORE!!














IMG_7698.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 14, 2016


















IMG_7699.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 14, 2016


















IMG_7700.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## josheaton

Quick question.  How is the drain on this smoker?  Is there a valve or hole down there or something?


----------



## big swole

josheaton said:


> Quick question.  How is the drain on this smoker?  Is there a valve or hole down there or something?



 The wrangler has a hole in a hook for a bucket.  The Brazos  I just bought has a piece of 1 inch threaded pipe that you can install a ball valve on.    I assume the Pecos has the hole and hook like the wrangler.


----------



## josheaton

Big Swole said:


> The wrangler has a hole in a hook for a bucket. The Brazos I just bought has a piece of 1 inch threaded pipe that you can install a ball valve on. I assume the Pecos has the hole and hook like the wrangler.


Thanks - so the Brazos is basically a 1/4" thick Pecos?


----------



## big swole

josheaton said:


> Thanks - so the Brazos is basically a 1/4" thick Pecos?



Yes sir.  Although I think the Pecos still have very slight different specs and no top shlef cook grate.


----------



## rabbithutch

I know this is an old thread that I'm joining, but I need information and help.

As an early Christmas present, I got an Old Country Smoker as a gift from my daughter and son-in-law (GREATEST KIDS IN THE WORLD!!).  My problem is that I don't know what model it is.  Son-in-law unloaded it (by himself) by backing his pickup under an oak tree limb and lowering it with a come-along and tie-down strap.  The beast weighs near a quarter ton, I think.

The cooking chamber is 40" long and 19" in diameter where the firebox is welded on.  I put a digital gauge on the steel in the smoke chamber and firebox walls and got readings from 0.246" to 0.252" except for the overlapping rims of the doors which measured 0.179" to 0.183".  The smokestack  measured 0.183".  The lower grate in the SC is 30" x 17" and the upper grate is 30" x 7" (measuring just the EM, not the rack sides).  The FB grate for grilling is 17" x 17".  I does not have a thermometer but there is a hole at center with a screw plug.  The damper door does not have a spring.  I read about the need to mod this so the damper doesn't move around.  What diameter and length spring do I need?

I've read this thread from the OP and got confused by the descriptions.  My smoker has a large, threaded pipe for grease.  I forgot to measure its diameter but will do so and correct this post.  The grease pipe measured 1.87" (1-7/8", I'm guessing).  From that feature, I inferred that this is Pecos model but the steel thickness and the weight of the unit make me think it might be the Wrangler.   At 75 I've lost some strength, I know; but this thing is so heavy that I can hardly lift the stack end and move it.

I've texted to ask SIL about the model but haven't heard back.  Can anyone tell me what to look for to find the model?  The metal label on the front of the smoke chamber just says "Old Country BBQ Pits".  

UPDATE:  I have confirmed that the smoker is an Old Country Pits Brazos model.  It is the same size as the Pecos model but it is made of 1/4" steel.  It also has smaller wheels and a top grate in the smoke chamber.  I believe the grease drain pipe is different from that on the Pecos model as well.

Would appreciate any information you can provide.  This is my first stick burner; so I need to learn all I can about using it.  I know I need to treat it with oil for the first couple of burns.  I need suggestions on this because I've never done it before (what oil, what temp, how long to hold it, how many times to treat it, how to know when the burn in is adequate before the first smoke.

As you can see, I'm just starting to acquire a learning curve on stick burners.  I've done all my smoking on Weber grills and a mini-WSM up 'til now.  Any and all help will be greatly appreciated and gratefully received.

Much obliged!

rh


----------



## beaner990

Are u able to send a pic?


----------



## rabbithutch

Beaner990 said:


> Are u able to send a pic?



Here you go!













Old Country Smoker1.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 23, 2016
__ 1


----------



## beaner990

Screenshot_2016-12-23-22-35-55.png



__ beaner990
__ Dec 23, 2016





Think its oc.. all american brazos smoker


----------



## rabbithutch

That's her!!!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

n00b here. Great site and discussions! This is a great thread!

I just bought an Old Country Wrangler, have been eagerly awaiting its arrival so I can start seasoning and preparing it for many years of good use.

I will receive the gasket strip and High Temp RTV in the next couple of days, have bought the lard to season it on the inside (will likely use a parts cleaning brush to apply it) and I've been checking out some modifications to make. Thankfully, this Wrangler smoker looks like an outstanding starting point for me (after a hiatus of not smoking, I'm thrilled to be getting back into it!).


----------



## Rings Я Us

Locomotive Breath said:


> n00b here. Great site and discussions! This is a great thread!
> 
> I just bought an Old Country Wrangler, have been eagerly awaiting its arrival so I can start seasoning and preparing it for many years of good use.
> 
> I will receive the gasket strip and High Temp RTV in the next couple of days, have bought the lard to season it on the inside (will likely use a parts cleaning brush to apply it) and I've been checking out some modifications to make. Thankfully, this Wrangler smoker looks like an outstanding starting point for me (after a hiatus of not smoking, I'm thrilled to be getting back into it!).


It's thicker than many store brands. You see Firebox mods? People elevate the coals higher than stock.  Make charcoal grates heavier or more airflow.   I like that one.. has chimney at grate level.  Not too big.. nice!
Maybe get tuning plates or whatever..


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Rings Я Us said:


> ...You see Firebox mods? ...


No, is there a link?

I had been eyeballing smokers for a while, and this one was *just right* for me. I am so excited to have it coming this week. I have been using a gas grill, and while it's nice and very predictable, burning wood is a true sport. Smoking brisket and all sorts of other meats will be so much fun for me. Holidays and long weekends will take on a whole new dimension!


----------



## Rings Я Us

I think there are a couple videos I saw . Just googled old country wrangle. I was also researching their smokehouse ventricle smoker.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

OK, many thanks, Rings!


----------



## anthartis

I'm new to this group. I'm an Oklahoma Joe's guy, but I just bought a used Wrangler off fb Marketplace today. I had to act fast and did just a little research. I saw where the original Wrangler isn't available anymore and they now have the Wrangler II, which I understand to be thinner gauge. The guy I purchased it from said he got it 4 years ago, so I believe it's the thicker gauge. Seems to be 3/16-1/4, very heavy. My question to you guys is when was the latest version, Wrangler II, put on the market? Also, does Old Country BBQ Pits have a website? if so, I couldn't find it. If you know, a link would be great. Thanks so much for any info.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Greetings fellow OCB Pits Wrangler Owners.

Hopeing this thread is still active. 

I just bought a new Old Country BBQ Pits Wrangler model this past weekend. While at Academy Sports, I noticed that all of the OCB Pits' smokers had a Sticky coating covering the entire inside surface of Both the cook chamber and the fire box doors & walls. I assume it is some type of oil or rust preventative used during manufacturing.

After cleaning the smoker several times with a scrub brush, using Dawn dish washing detergent and water, the Sticky coating was Still there. I am concerned that leaving this coating would be unsafe and would actually prevent a good bond between the smoker's metal interior and the cooking oil I will use during the Seasoning process. I also do not want this coating affecting the meats I will be cooking. But, I am hesitant to use any Harsh stripping chemicals to try and remove it from inside the cook chamber.

Has anyone found this same Sticky residue on their smoker? Or do you know what this coating is, and how to Safely get rid of it, before I apply cooking oil and begin the Seasoning process?

Your wisdom and guidance would be Greatly Appreciated! Thank You


----------



## Lenspirate

I know its a old thread... but its a new grill to me.   Added some stove pipe for more draft.   Use the fire box grate for the ash try and the ash tray as a tuning plate.   Added some bricks to the fire box....  Added some gasket to stop smoke leaks.   Dang cheap grill cooks perfectly.


----------

